# Jamaika/Schwampel-Sondierung: GRÜNE wollen Umwelt- und Landwirtschaftsministerium



## Thomas9904 (10. November 2017)

Redaktionell







*Jamaika/Schwampel-Sondierung: GRÜNE wollen Umwelt- und Landwirtschaftsministerium​*
*Eine neue Bundesregierung betrifft auch Angler und Angeln. Ob Angelverbote AWZ oder Baglimit - für beides sind Bundesministerien zuständig. Auch bei den Regelungen zu Natura2000/Angelverboten im Süßwasser oder zum Thema invasive Arten sind die Bundesministerien mit involviert. Die GRÜNEN wollen nun ALLE für Angler relevanten Ministerien*

Kommentar

Quelle:
http://www.spiegel.de/politik/deuts...gen-sich-auf-wunschministerien-a-1177361.html

Vorab:
Jamaika ist zwar der gebräuchliche Name für diese Art der Koalition aus Union, FDP und GRÜNEN. 

Für, das was Anglern da droht, aber eigentlich zu freundlich.

Da trifft es "Schwampel" (Schwarze Ampel) inhaltlich wohl besser...

Zur Sache selber:
Nachdem Angler bereits von allen im Bundestag vertretenen Parteien mindestens einmal Anglerfeindliches zu erdulden hatten, droht nun weiteres Ungemach:
Laut einem Bericht des Spiegel wollen die GRÜNEN nicht nur ihr "ureigenes" Ministerium, das Bundesumweltministerium, beanspruchen. 

MINDESTENS ein weiteres "Ökoministerium" soll laut Spiegel angestrebt werden.
Zur Debatte stehen angeblich dabei dann das Landwirtschafts- oder das Verkehrsministerium. 

Als drittes Ressort zielen die Grünen angeblich laut Spiegel am ehesten auf das Sozialministerium.

Wenn tatsächlich die GRÜNEN beide für Angler hauptrelevanten Ministerien im Bund (Umwelt und Landwirtschaft) besetzen würden, male ich mir lieber nicht aus, was das bedeutet für Angler und das Angeln.

Auf jeden Fall wäre das in meinen Augen ein klarer Verrat an Anglern, Jägern, Landbevölkerung etc., seitens CDU, CSU und FDP, die vor der Wahl alle große Töne spuckten in Bezug auf Angler und Angeln. 
Denn, dass von all deren Versprechungen bei grünen Ministern in Umwelt- und Landwirtschaftsministerium kaum etwas um- oder durchsetzbar sein wird, damit  müssen wir Angler rechnen.

Siehe:
 Wahlprüfstein Bundestagswahl 2017 (Antworten am Ende des Artikels verlinkt)

Wahlprüfstein - Zusammen gefasste Antworten

Thomas Finkbeiner


----------



## Professor Tinca (10. November 2017)

*AW: Jamaika/Schwampel-Sondierung: GRÜNE wollen Umwelt- und Landwirtschaftsministerium*

Mit welchem Recht will diese 8% Randgruppe *drei* Ministerien???#q

Ich bin dafür denen das Außenministerium zu geben und mehr nicht.


----------



## Anglerdemo (10. November 2017)

*AW: Jamaika/Schwampel-Sondierung: GRÜNE wollen Umwelt- und Landwirtschaftsministerium*

Eventuell sollten wir den Klagefonds erweitern....


----------



## Thomas9904 (10. November 2017)

*AW: Jamaika/Schwampel-Sondierung: GRÜNE wollen Umwelt- und Landwirtschaftsministerium*

Das sollen sich die anglerfeindlichen GRÜNEN; aber auch jeder andere Minister in BMUB oder BMEL bei Antritt in den Ministerien gleich an die Wand hängen:
*Gott bewahre uns vor Sturm und Wind
Und GRÜNEN, die in einer Regierung sind....*


----------



## Professor Tinca (10. November 2017)

*AW: Jamaika/Schwampel-Sondierung: GRÜNE wollen Umwelt- und Landwirtschaftsministerium*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> *Gott bewahre uns vor Sturm und Wind
> Und GRÜNEN, die in einer Regierung sind....*



Vollste Zustimmung !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


.
Siehe auch:


----------



## Thomas9904 (10. November 2017)

*AW: Jamaika/Schwampel-Sondierung: GRÜNE wollen Umwelt- und Landwirtschaftsministerium*

Danke - geändert.
Weisst ja, der Blutdruck


----------



## Professor Tinca (10. November 2017)

*AW: Jamaika/Schwampel-Sondierung: GRÜNE wollen Umwelt- und Landwirtschaftsministerium*

Jupp:m:e|splat:|splat:|splat:
*
Ich hoffe ja immer noch dass se die Schwampel-Sondierung wegen unüberbrückbarer Differenzen abbrechen aber dazu sind se wohl alle zu postengeil und verkaufen lieber ihre Wähler.....*


----------



## Eisbär14 (10. November 2017)

*AW: Jamaika/Schwampel-Sondierung: GRÜNE wollen Umwelt- und Landwirtschaftsministerium*

Irgendwann hat mal einer dieser grünen Umwelt und Naturschutzspekulanten mal einen schlauen Spruch getan.

" Wir brauchen keine Kraftwerke, bei uns kommt der Strom aus der Steckdose"

Ismirübel.......

Den Rest bekommen die auch noch kaputt....


----------



## harbec (10. November 2017)

*AW: Jamaika/Schwampel-Sondierung: GRÜNE wollen Umwelt- und Landwirtschaftsministerium*



Terence Drill schrieb:


> Jupp:m:e|splat:|splat:|splat:
> [B*]... aber dazu sind se wohl alle zu postengeil und verkaufen lieber ihre Wähler..*...[/B]



... Dein Ausspruch bringt es wirklich auf den Punkt!!!


----------



## Taxidermist (10. November 2017)

*AW: Jamaika/Schwampel-Sondierung: GRÜNE wollen Umwelt- und Landwirtschaftsministerium*

Ich finde es ist schon eine Zumutung, dass es fast egal wie man gewählt hat, man diese Seuche gratis mit dabei hat!
Wegen mir Neuwahlen, die brauchen sich erst gar nicht zu einigen!

Jürgen


----------



## hanzz (10. November 2017)

*AW: Jamaika/Schwampel-Sondierung: GRÜNE wollen Umwelt- und Landwirtschaftsministerium*



Taxidermist schrieb:


> Ich finde es ist schon eine Zumutung, dass es fast egal wie man gewählt hat, man diese Seuche gratis mit dabei hat!
> Wegen mir Neuwahlen, die brauchen sich erst gar nicht zu einigen!
> 
> Jürgen


Dann geht der Murks von vorne los.
Wohlmöglich mit noch mehr Seuchenanteil.
Aber Recht haste. Hab ich nicht gewählt und bekomm sie doch serviert.


----------



## kati48268 (10. November 2017)

*AW: Jamaika/Schwampel-Sondierung: GRÜNE wollen Umwelt- und Landwirtschaftsministerium*



Taxidermist schrieb:


> Ich finde es ist schon eine Zumutung, dass es fast egal wie man gewählt hat, man diese Seuche gratis mit dabei hat!


Dabei gibt es eine Alternative zu all dem Gedöns oder auch Neuwahlen: eine Minderheitsregierung!

Auch wenn ich gelyncht werde: die rot-grüne Minderheitsregierung 2010-2012 war eine der besten Landesregierungen, die NRW je hatte.
Sie mussten Projekte mit der Opposition durchsetzen und auf einmal gelangen Schritte, die zuvor nie drin waren.
Grün-ideologischer Mist ist da nicht viel durchgekommen, der kam direkt danach, als sie dann die Mehrheit hatten.

Aber uns wird ja schon ewig der Mythos der Notwendigkeit einer "stabilen Regierung" verkauft; kompletter Quark.
Erst durch eine Minderheitsregierung bekommt auch das Parlament eine Bedeutung über Kasperltheater hinaus, deswegen ist dies sogar die demokratischte Form der Regierungsbildung.

Zum Thema an sich: ich setze da eher auf Özdemirs Eitelkeit und damit auf den Griff zum Außenministeramt.
Und mal ernsthaft: da können die Grünen weit weniger Schaden anrichten als im Umwelt- & Landwirtschaftsministerium.


----------



## pennfanatic (10. November 2017)

*AW: Jamaika/Schwampel-Sondierung: GRÜNE wollen Umwelt- und Landwirtschaftsministerium*

Ich finde es toll, das die gr... haben wolle wovon sie keine ahnu g haben!


----------



## Meefo 46 (10. November 2017)

*AW: Jamaika/Schwampel-Sondierung: GRÜNE wollen Umwelt- und Landwirtschaftsministerium*

Moin .

Naja ich wollte sowieso das Angeln aufgeben.|gr:


Scherz aber zum k...


----------



## Ørret (10. November 2017)

*AW: Jamaika/Schwampel-Sondierung: GRÜNE wollen Umwelt- und Landwirtschaftsministerium*

Vor fünfzehn Jahren da hab ich mal drüber nachgedacht nach Norwegen auszuwandern....so ein Mist hätte ich's man bloß getan:c:c


----------



## hirschkaefer (10. November 2017)

*AW: Jamaika/Schwampel-Sondierung: GRÜNE wollen Umwelt- und Landwirtschaftsministerium*

Wir haben ja hier auch so eine grüne Umweltministerin. Irgendwie eine Freundin der Kormorane. :r
Allerdings gibt es hier auch ein Thüringer Landesprogramm Gewässerschutz 2016-2021. Das ist schon hochinteressant. Bei uns geht es mächtig vorwärts, wenn es zum Beispiel um den Rückbau von Querverbauungen und Renaturierung geht. Ich kann die Arbeiten so zu sagen live vor meiner Haustür erleben.  Das stimmt mich schon mal freudig und es ist ein Anfang, auch wenn ich sonst den Grünen nichts abgewinnen kann. 
Wer viel Bock auf lesen hat, hier mal der Link...ist aber wirklich nur für Thüringen....

https://www.thueringen.de/mam/th8/tlug/content/wasser/aktion_fluss/lp_gws/tlp_gws_webversion.pdf


----------



## pennfanatic (10. November 2017)

*AW: Jamaika/Schwampel-Sondierung: GRÜNE wollen Umwelt- und Landwirtschaftsministerium*

Ich kann den grünen auch nix abgewinnen!
Umweltschutz ist gut, aber nicht so!


----------



## fishhawk (10. November 2017)

*AW: Jamaika/Schwampel-Sondierung: GRÜNE wollen Umwelt- und Landwirtschaftsministerium*

Hallo,

dass jedes Bundesland sein eigenes Schulwesen hat, fand und finde ich ziemlich suboptimal.

Dass Fischereirecht Ländersache ist, könnte zumindest in einigen Bundesländern vielleicht die schlimmsten Auswüchse verhindern.

Aber Grüne und Regierungsmacht, das weckt bei mir nicht unbedingt positive Zukunftsaussichten.  Und die nächste Staatsgrenze ist bei mir mehr über 200 km entfernt.


----------



## dieteraalland (10. November 2017)

*AW: Jamaika/Schwampel-Sondierung: GRÜNE wollen Umwelt- und Landwirtschaftsministerium*

schaut euch doch nur an was die derzeitige umweltministerin für einen sch... veranstaltet hat :r
und die kommt nicht von der ökopartei #d

schlimmer kann es eigendlich nicht mehr werden #c

nur die grünen gespenster werden wir nicht mehr los:c
dafür hängen die anderen parteien zu sehr an ihren pfründen


----------



## Ursus Albis (10. November 2017)

*AW: Jamaika/Schwampel-Sondierung: GRÜNE wollen Umwelt- und Landwirtschaftsministerium*

ÜBERRASCHUNG!

Das konnte ja wohl niemand erwarten, dass die Grünen Umwelt und Landwirtschaft besetzen wollen. Echt jetzt.


----------



## Thomas9904 (10. November 2017)

*AW: Jamaika/Schwampel-Sondierung: GRÜNE wollen Umwelt- und Landwirtschaftsministerium*

Zumindest Landwirtschaft war immer "Unionsgebiet", ich hoffe nicht, dass die CSU hier einfach auch einknickt...


----------



## Thomas9904 (10. November 2017)

*AW: Jamaika/Schwampel-Sondierung: GRÜNE wollen Umwelt- und Landwirtschaftsministerium*

Wobei, wenn ich mir der Verräter-Union in B-W als Juniorpartner der GRÜNEN angucke, wärs auch wurscht vollends..........


OT an:
Wieso ist grün als Farbe eigentlich heutzutage so positiv besetzt?

Früher war das mal gift-, schleim-, kotz-, neid- und popelgrün etc..
OT aus....


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (10. November 2017)

*AW: Jamaika/Schwampel-Sondierung: GRÜNE wollen Umwelt- und Landwirtschaftsministerium*



dieteraalland schrieb:


> schaut euch doch nur an was die derzeitige umweltministerin für einen sch... veranstaltet hat :r
> und die kommt nicht von der ökopartei #d
> 
> schlimmer kann es eigendlich nicht mehr werden #c



Wetten dass? 

Im Leute verarxxxen, unterschieden sich  grün und rot die letzten Jahre eh nicht mehr großartig ...passt also ideologisch schon ganz gut zusammen.

Grün =Ökopartei? 

Das sind mittlerweile DIE machtgeilen Spießer und ideogischen Bevormunder des 21.Jhd..vor genau dieser Entwicklung, hatte seinerzeit schon das grüne Urgestein Rezzo Schlauch gewarnt. 

Mit den Ur Grünen von einst, hätten wir heute als Angler definitiv weniger Probleme.


----------



## Thomas9904 (10. November 2017)

*AW: Jamaika/Schwampel-Sondierung: GRÜNE wollen Umwelt- und Landwirtschaftsministerium*

OT an
Aus ner WDR-Sendung:
Grüne und Wild/Biolachs gut erklärt:
https://www.facebook.com/patrianostre/videos/1825884664355039/
OT aus

Ich befürchte, dass Angler und das Angeln eh hinten runter fallen, egal bei welcher Regierung.

Aber bei den Grünen wirds halt in meinen Auggen richtig biter werden, sollten die wirklich beide Ministerien abgreifen könne.

In S-H sieht man bei deren Schwampel ja schon, wie die GRÜNEN da durchregieren auch gegen CDU und FDP:
Video: Angelverbot Fehmarn:Jamaika in Schleswig Holstein einig bei Verrat an Anglern!

Ich befürchte, wir werden uns Hendricks nochmal zurückwünschen als Ministerin.

Ich hoffe, ich hab mal nicht recht und täusche mich..........


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (10. November 2017)

*AW: Jamaika/Schwampel-Sondierung: GRÜNE wollen Umwelt- und Landwirtschaftsministerium*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Ich befürchte, dass Angler und das Angeln eh hinten runter fallen, egal bei welcher Regierung.



Aber auch Mangels kompetenter Gegenwehr /Interessenvertretung durch die Verbände.

Zum über den Tisch ziehen, gehören immer zwei.

Da schließt sich der Kreis mal wieder..

Glaub mal..würden Verbände offensiv gegen unsinnige Verbote vorgehen(nach Vorbild Anglerdemo) , kämen gew. Politiker nicht so ruhig in den Schlaf wie gewohnt.


----------



## Bengel 01 (11. November 2017)

*AW: Jamaika/Schwampel-Sondierung: GRÜNE wollen Umwelt- und Landwirtschaftsministerium*

Hallo Thomas!
Diese Bilder sind wirklich Klasse und ich würde sie gerne an Bekannte im Internet weiterleiten.

Ist das erlaubt?

LG


----------



## Thomas9904 (11. November 2017)

*AW: Jamaika/Schwampel-Sondierung: GRÜNE wollen Umwelt- und Landwirtschaftsministerium*



Bengel 01 schrieb:


> Hallo Thomas!
> Diese Bilder sind wirklich Klasse und ich würde sie gerne an Bekannte im Internet weiterleiten.
> 
> Ist das erlaubt?
> ...



Aber natürlich!

Die soll man verbreiten!!!!!

DAS IST ERWÜNSCHT!!!!

Freigabe!

Und am besten gleich noch das Thema, aus dem die sind, dazu auch mit verlinken (da kannste, je nach passendem Thema irgendwo, die Bilder auch einzeln ziehen):
Kein Angelverbot, keine Einschränkung mehr! Null, nix, niente, gor nie nicht mehr
https://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=326708


----------



## Toni_1962 (11. November 2017)

*AW: Jamaika/Schwampel-Sondierung: GRÜNE wollen Umwelt- und Landwirtschaftsministerium*



Ursus H. schrieb:


> ÜBERRASCHUNG!
> 
> Das konnte ja wohl niemand erwarten, dass die Grünen Umwelt und Landwirtschaft besetzen wollen. Echt jetzt.



|kopfkrat Naja, der Bezug GRÜNE und Umwelt muss auch echt schwer hergeleitet werden ...

Das Überraschungsei hat schon fast einen Namen (bei uns wird er schon genannt  ) :m


----------



## Thomas9904 (11. November 2017)

*AW: Jamaika/Schwampel-Sondierung: GRÜNE wollen Umwelt- und Landwirtschaftsministerium*

siehe:


Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Zumindest Landwirtschaft war immer "Unionsgebiet", ich hoffe nicht, dass die CSU hier einfach auch einknickt...



Umwelt war eh davon auszugehen, dass sich das der parlamentarische Arm der spendensammelnden Schützerindustrie um NABU, BUND, PETA und Konsorten abgreift..

Dass man den Ökoextremisten aber gleich das ganze Gebiet überlassen soll (inkl. Landwirtschaft/Jagd, Fischerei etc.), das sollten sich Union und FDP gut überlegen, soll man die an Hand ihre Aussagen auch nur ansatzweise als Angler noch ernst nehmen (Wahlprüfstein)..

Mann kann auch munter weiterschwampeln und sich dann über immer weiter um sich greifende Politik(er)verdrossenheit wundern.


----------



## Toni_1962 (11. November 2017)

*AW: Jamaika/Schwampel-Sondierung: GRÜNE wollen Umwelt- und Landwirtschaftsministerium*

Es stellt sich in der "politischen Landschaft" an sich zunehmend  die Frage, warum die Ministerien getrennt sind.


----------



## Fruehling (11. November 2017)

*AW: Jamaika/Schwampel-Sondierung: GRÜNE wollen Umwelt- und Landwirtschaftsministerium*



Toni_1962 schrieb:


> Es stellt sich in der "politischen Landschaft" an sich zunehmend die Frage, warum die Ministerien getrennt sind.



Nanana, nicht so OT werden! 




Thomas9904 schrieb:


> ...Mann kann auch munter weiterschwampeln und sich dann über immer weiter um sich greifende Politik(er)verdrossenheit wundern.



Was zum Glück ganz andere Ursachen hat. Aber manche Eulen meinen halt, die Nacht käme wegen ihnen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (11. November 2017)

*AW: Jamaika/Schwampel-Sondierung: GRÜNE wollen Umwelt- und Landwirtschaftsministerium*

Ist aber hier nicht das Thema - die GRÜNEN werden schon dafür sorgen (siehe B-W, S-H etc.), dass "ihre" Ministerien den richtigen Zuschnitt kriegen. 

Ansonsten wird es für Angler so oder so schlimm werden mit den GRÜNEN in anlgerrelevanten Themen..


----------



## gründler (11. November 2017)

*AW: Jamaika/Schwampel-Sondierung: GRÜNE wollen Umwelt- und Landwirtschaftsministerium*

...........


----------



## Fischer am Inn (11. November 2017)

*AW: Jamaika/Schwampel-Sondierung: GRÜNE wollen Umwelt- und Landwirtschaftsministerium*

Hallo zusammen,



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Umwelt war eh davon auszugehen, dass sich das der parlamentarische Arm der spendensammelnden Schützerindustrie um NABU, BUND, PETA und Konsorten abgreift..
> 
> Dass man den Ökoextremisten aber gleich das ganze Gebiet überlassen soll (inkl. Landwirtschaft/Jagd, Fischerei etc.), .



Während der rot-grünen Regierung haben die Grünen auch schon beide Ministerien gleichzeitig besetzt >>> also nichts Neues.

Hat damals nicht den großen Unterschied ausgemacht zu den schwarz dominierten Regierungen davor und danach.

Servus
Fischer am Inn


----------



## Thomas9904 (11. November 2017)

*AW: Jamaika/Schwampel-Sondierung: GRÜNE wollen Umwelt- und Landwirtschaftsministerium*



Fischer am Inn schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> 
> 
> Während der rot-grünen Regierung haben die Grünen auch schon beide Ministerien gleichzeitig besetzt >>> also nichts Neues.


Und damals kam auch der Dreck mit Tierschutz als Staatsziel - merkste was....???

Und sinds eben nicht die Sozen, sondern FDP und Union. ....

Ich hoffe immer noch, dass der Kelch an uns Anglern vorübergeht mit grünen Ministern - alleine , der Glaube fehlt...


----------



## kati48268 (11. November 2017)

*AW: Jamaika/Schwampel-Sondierung: GRÜNE wollen Umwelt- und Landwirtschaftsministerium*



Fischer am Inn schrieb:


> Während der rot-grünen Regierung haben die Grünen auch schon beide Ministerien gleichzeitig besetzt >>> also nichts Neues.
> 
> Hat damals nicht den großen Unterschied ausgemacht zu den schwarz dominierten Regierungen davor und danach.


Puh... ich glaube, gerade Landwirte würden dir da deutlich widersprechen.

Unter Künast landete das Resort schon im Titel an letzter Stelle („Bundesministerium für Verbraucherschutz, Ernährung und Landwirtschaft“) und allein das war ein Signal. Es folgte dann die entsprechende Priorität im Ministerium, die "Agrarwende"...

Gerade bei den Naturnutzern, primär den Landwirten, ist doch der Frust groß, dass man zwar zumeist schwarz gewählt hat, gleichzeitig aber in dem einen selbst betreffenden Fachbereich (vermutlich) grün bekommt, siehe Schleswig-Holstein.


----------



## Thomas9904 (11. November 2017)

*AW: Jamaika/Schwampel-Sondierung: GRÜNE wollen Umwelt- und Landwirtschaftsministerium*

es hilft immer viel zu verstehen, kati, wenn man sich Beiträge der entsprechenden User anschaut...


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (11. November 2017)

*AW: Jamaika/Schwampel-Sondierung: GRÜNE wollen Umwelt- und Landwirtschaftsministerium*

Mal davon ab, dass wir auf bundespolitischer Ebene mit so gewaltigen, andersgearteten Problemen konfrontiert sind, die ihren Ursprung in einer rot-grünen Diskurshegemonie haben, dass es derzeit nur eine Petitesse ist, ob ein Grüner Umwelt-oder Landwirtschaftsminister wird, erst recht angesichts der Tatsache, dass diese Ressorts auf einer nichtadministrativen Entscheidungsebene längst mit einem grünen Bodensatz überfilzt sind, der dort die Deutungshoheit hat, ich bin absolut dafür, dass solche schrägen Figuren wie KGE und Hofreither schnellstmöglich auf Ministerposten gehievt werden, damit alle sehen können, auf welch eine spektakuläre Art dieses Land mittlerweile intellektuell und politisch runtergewirtschaftet ist.

Wir bedürfen ganz dringend einer Zäsur, wir werden sie bekommen, mit diesen Erfüllungshilfen wird sich ein unvermeidlicher Prozess beschleunigen!#h

Es gibt bei den Grünen nur eine Personalie, die mir etwas weniger Magengrimmen verursacht, und das ist eigenartigerweise Cem Özdemir, ich denke, diesen Mann kann man einigermaßen eingehegt bekommen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (11. November 2017)

*AW: Jamaika/Schwampel-Sondierung: GRÜNE wollen Umwelt- und Landwirtschaftsministerium*

Ich stimme zu (bis auf GRÜNE zu Ministern machen - DAS tut nicht not..).....


----------



## Fischer am Inn (11. November 2017)

*AW: Jamaika/Schwampel-Sondierung: GRÜNE wollen Umwelt- und Landwirtschaftsministerium*

Hallo miteinander



kati48268 schrieb:


> Puh... ich glaube, gerade Landwirte würden dir da deutlich widersprechen.
> 
> .



ach, glaube ich jetzt nicht wirklich. Komme ja aus Bayern. Und da regiert die CSU seit über 50 Jahren mit absoluter Mehrheit. Die Schwarzen können also Schalten und Walten wie sie wollen und das tun sie auch. Konservative Politik pur.

Wir hatten schon 10 Jahre bevor es die Grünen überhaupt gab ein Umweltministerium. 
Die Grünen sind er politische Lieblingsgegner der CSU überhaupt. Die lassen den gar nichts zu.

Schaut Euch das bay. Fischereirecht an, registriert die Vielzahl der bay. Schutzgebiete .... und .. und ... und ...

Das hat alles gar nichts mit den Grünen zu tun. Die sind nur eine Ausprägung des Zeitgeistes. Der "Schützergedanke" (wie das hier im Forum vom Macher bezeichnet wird) ist viel fundamentaler verankert. Schaut Euch an wie sich die Philosophie die letzten 200 Jahre entwickelt hat, wie die Kunst und die Künstler, die Intellektuellen, die Wissenschaft und die Politik >>> das Problem der Angler ist viel, viel mächtiger als die läppischen Grünen.

Mir ist klar, dass man hier einen einfach zu identifizierenden Feind sucht (und er ist auch einer, der zwar irrelevant ist), aber wie gesagt, ich habe die Erfahrung von über 50 Jahren Alleinherrschaft einer konservativen Partei und das Ergebnis für Angler ist zu besichtigen und ist zu aller erst ernüchternd.

Es ist schlicht und ergreifend egal ob die Grünen oder die Konservativen die Angler weiter eingrenzen. Sie tun es.

Servus
Fischer am Inn


----------



## Thomas9904 (11. November 2017)

*AW: Jamaika/Schwampel-Sondierung: GRÜNE wollen Umwelt- und Landwirtschaftsministerium*



Fischer am Inn schrieb:


> Es ist schlicht und ergreifend egal ob die Grünen oder die Konservativen die Angler weiter eingrenzen. Sie tun es.
> 
> Servus
> Fischer am Inn


Da muss ich Dir (leider) zustimmen..

Nur ist es ein Unterschied ob in Bayern die CSU auch grüner als die GRÜNEN sein will (nach dem Motto links oder rechts der CSU darf es keine Ökopartei geben), oder ob im Bund die Grünen die dortigen Möglichkeiten dann in 2 Ministerien gegen Angler noch schneller nutzen können (und werden) als mit Ministern anderer Parteien...

Daher sind die GRÜNEN in den Bundesministerien eben doch ein Stück gefährlicher als rein bayerische, grün gefärbte CSUler ;-))


----------



## Koenigsgambit (11. November 2017)

*AW: Jamaika/Schwampel-Sondierung: GRÜNE wollen Umwelt- und Landwirtschaftsministerium*

Man sollte mal über eine Minderheitsregierung nachdenken.
Schwarz-Gelb genügt doch. Trittin und Co. wollen aus " Hexel
Stroh " machen, das sind ihre Stimmen nicht Wert und nicht
notwendig. ( Andere würden sagen aus " Scheixxe Gold "....


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (11. November 2017)

*AW: Jamaika/Schwampel-Sondierung: GRÜNE wollen Umwelt- und Landwirtschaftsministerium*



Fruehling schrieb:


> Ich weiß. Es wird darauf hinauslaufen, daß man den ganzen Kuchen essen muß.


Grünes Backtalent= das aufzwängen ideologisch ranzigen Gebäcks zum Preis einer Sachertorte...

Mahlzeit


----------



## kati48268 (12. November 2017)

*AW: Jamaika/Schwampel-Sondierung: GRÜNE wollen Umwelt- und Landwirtschaftsministerium*



Sten Hagelvoll schrieb:


> Es gibt bei den Grünen nur eine Personalie, die mir etwas weniger Magengrimmen verursacht, und das ist eigenartigerweise Cem Özdemir, ich denke, diesen Mann kann man einigermaßen eingehegt bekommen.


Weil gerade der kein Überzeugungstäter sondern viel mehr Blender ist?
Wenn ich höre, wie der bei Reden seine Stimme auf "Möchtegern-Macher/Macker" verstellt,
kommt bei mir nur an:
_"Bitte, ich will einen Dienstwagen, 
biiiiiiitteeeeee, einen Dienstwagen!"_


----------



## hanzz (12. November 2017)

*AW: Jamaika/Schwampel-Sondierung: GRÜNE wollen Umwelt- und Landwirtschaftsministerium*



kati48268 schrieb:


> Weil gerade der kein Überzeugungstäter sondern viel mehr Blender ist?
> Wenn ich höre, wie der bei Reden seine Stimme auf "Möchtegern-Macher/Macker" verstellt,
> kommt bei mir nur an:
> _"Bitte, ich will einen Dienstwagen,
> biiiiiiitteeeeee, einen Dienstwagen!"_


Der fährt doch Fahrrad ?


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (12. November 2017)

*AW: Jamaika/Schwampel-Sondierung: GRÜNE wollen Umwelt- und Landwirtschaftsministerium*



kati48268 schrieb:


> Weil gerade der kein Überzeugungstäter sondern viel mehr Blender ist?




Das hast du richtig erkannt, genau deswegen! 

Vorzugsweise bekommt der dann einen Posten, auf dem jede Menge substanzloser Schaum geschlagen werden kann und ansonsten lediglich Beschlüsse rapportiert werden, Außenminister vielleicht. Wir können ja nicht inflationär Ministerien für Gedöns aus dem Hut zaubern.


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (12. November 2017)

*AW: Jamaika/Schwampel-Sondierung: GRÜNE wollen Umwelt- und Landwirtschaftsministerium*



hanzz schrieb:


> Der fährt doch Fahrrad ?


Damit kannste aber Miles and more nicht für private Zwecke nehmen [emoji23]


----------



## Thomas9904 (13. November 2017)

*AW: Jamaika/Schwampel-Sondierung: GRÜNE wollen Umwelt- und Landwirtschaftsministerium*

Da die GRÜNEN bei allen anderen Themen in den Sondierungen mehr oder weniger abkack..., wird das Thema Tierschutz (im BMUB wie im BMEL, sollten sie das auch kriegen), eine enorme Rolle spielen.

Und die spendenammelnde Schützerindustrie um NABU, BUND und PETA und Konsorten wird ihren parlamentarischen Arm schon vorwärts treiben, um "Minderheiten" wie Jäger, Angler, Reiter, Kleintierzüchter, Aquarianer etc. da weiter einzuschränken.

Und hier ist auch perfide, wie sich der Naturschutz der Tierrechtler bedient, wenn das bedeutet , Menschen aus der Natur fernhalten zu können (nicht nur Jagd, Pilze sammeln etc., sondern vor allem Angler), wir beroichteten:
"Nabu, BUND und Peta – ein verlogenes Bündnis".

Obwohl der Tierschutz (Schutz des individuellen Tieres, Tierrechte sowieso) eigentlich dem grundsätzlichen Naturschutz (Schutz von Biotopen und Arten) widerspricht, gehen die gerne in ein Boot, wenn dadurch Angeln immer unattraktiver gemacht werden kann..

Und natürlich nimmt der parlamentarischer Arm der Spendensammeler, die Grünen,  das auf und "vermarktet" es parlamentarisch.

In NRW muss jetzt Remmels (Ex-Minister, grün) verfassungswidriges "ökologisches Jagdgesetz" wieder zurück gedreht werden (REMMELS JAGDGESETZ SOLL 2018 VERSCHWINDEN - und wenn die GRÜNEN im Bund die Chance haben (siehe Tierschutz als Staatsziel) werden sie dementsprechend selbstverständlich wieder Freiheiten von Bürgern und Anglern im Besonderen einschränken. Angelverbote AWZ und Anweisungen in die Länder wegen natura2000 Angel- und Betretungsverbote werden da nicht weniger, sondern mit Sicherheit mehr werden.

Noch dazu, wenn das quasi als einziger grüner Punkt über bleibt in Jamaika, werden alle Nutzer das zu spüren bekommen.

Denn die Verräter, die mit diesen GRÜNEN dann dennoch koalieren werden und die vorehr große Töne spuckten in Bezug auf Angler, Jäger und Landbevölkerung (Union und FDP) haben ja in Landesregierungen schon mehrfach bewiesen, wie sie Gruppen für die Macht schlicht verraten und sowohl inhaltliche Grundsätze wie Versprechungen vor Wahlen für Macht, Posten und Dienstwagenschlüssel schneller über Bord werfen, als man "grüne Gefahr" sagen kann....


----------



## kati48268 (13. November 2017)

*AW: Jamaika/Schwampel-Sondierung: GRÜNE wollen Umwelt- und Landwirtschaftsministerium*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Da die GRÜNEN bei allen anderen Themen in den Sondierungen mehr oder weniger abkack..., wird das Thema Tierschutz (im BMUB wie im BMEL, sollten sie das auch kriegen), eine enorme Rolle spielen.
> ...


Das befürchte ich auch.
Und zumindest im BMUB wird man wie werkeln lassen, wie sie wollen; als "Ausgleich". 
Und mal Hand aufs Herz: 
bei all den anderen Themen, wen interessieren da Angler?!


----------



## gixxer (15. November 2017)

*AW: Jamaika/Schwampel-Sondierung: GRÜNE wollen Umwelt- und Landwirtschaftsministerium*

Die Grünen sind dermaßen was von Realitätsfremd. Und nicht nur beim Angeln. Kinderehe usw. Die Probleme die diese Randpartei bringen wird sind noch nicht abzusehen. Und das Umweltressort werden sie bekommen. Unsere Landwirte sind bereits in" freudiger Erwartung " was den Weltfremden wieder so einfällt. Alles Öko, die Natur muß wieder sich selbst überlassen werden und diese ganzen nicht zu Realisierenden Forderungen. 
Das wir Angler sehr viel zum Umweltschutz, Erhaltung von seltenen Tieren beigetragen haben, und immer noch tun haben die doch nicht auf dem Schirm. 
Selbst erlebt: Ich war morgens um 5 am See da tauchte einer auf und wollte mir einen von Umweltschutz und Angler sind alle böse erzählen. Ich verwies Ihn mit Blick auf den anwesenden Eisvogel mit den Worten , wer hat diesem Tier wieder eine Lebensgrundlage verschafft ?? darauf das es garantiert nicht seine Partei war. Wir werden sehen was passiert.


----------



## Thomas9904 (15. November 2017)

*AW: Jamaika/Schwampel-Sondierung: GRÜNE wollen Umwelt- und Landwirtschaftsministerium*



gixxer schrieb:


> Die Grünen sind dermaßen was von Realitätsfremd. Und nicht nur beim Angeln.


Ich werde nicht widersprechen wollen, bitte aber dran zu denken, dass es bei uns im Forum eben NUR ums Angeln geht. 

Danke.


----------



## gixxer (15. November 2017)

*AW: Jamaika/Schwampel-Sondierung: GRÜNE wollen Umwelt- und Landwirtschaftsministerium*

Weiß ich. Ich mußte mal meine Meinung kund tun. Will hier auch keine Politik betreiben.


----------



## Thomas9904 (15. November 2017)

*AW: Jamaika/Schwampel-Sondierung: GRÜNE wollen Umwelt- und Landwirtschaftsministerium*

Danke fürs Verständnis - gibt hier nur unnötig Stress.
Für allgemeine Politik gibts einfach geeignetere Plattformen.

Und alleine  mit Angelpolitik gibts ja auch schon genügend Sche..... 
Und damit genügend zu diskutieren im angelpolitischen Bereich...

Danke Dir daher!


----------



## Thomas9904 (16. November 2017)

*AW: Jamaika/Schwampel-Sondierung: GRÜNE wollen Umwelt- und Landwirtschaftsministerium*

Mit Chance beerdigen sie heute Nacht Jamaika, so dass ehrlichen und anständigen Anglern sowie den organisierten Sport- und Angelfischern keine GRÜNEN Anglerfeind-Minister in BMUB und BMEL mehr drohen..


----------



## kati48268 (16. November 2017)

*AW: Jamaika/Schwampel-Sondierung: GRÜNE wollen Umwelt- und Landwirtschaftsministerium*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Mit Chance beerdigen sie heute Nacht Jamaika, ...


Willst du wetten? |rolleyes
Ich halte dagegen! |supergri


----------



## Thomas9904 (16. November 2017)

*AW: Jamaika/Schwampel-Sondierung: GRÜNE wollen Umwelt- und Landwirtschaftsministerium*

nie im Leben würd ich da wetten..

Auch ich befürchte, dass wieder ALLE gegen ihre eigenen politischen Grundsatze für Dienstwagenschlüssel und Macht schnell im Klo runterspülen..

Und am Ende angelnde Bürger durch noch mehr Verbote und Einschränkungen  noch mehr gequält werden ..


----------



## Naturliebhaber (16. November 2017)

*AW: Jamaika/Schwampel-Sondierung: GRÜNE wollen Umwelt- und Landwirtschaftsministerium*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Mit Chance beerdigen sie heute Nacht Jamaika, so dass ehrlichen und anständigen Anglern sowie den organisierten Sport- und Angelfischern keine GRÜNEN Anglerfeind-Minister in BMUB und BMEL mehr drohen..



Ich nehme an, du hast eine graue Vorstellung, wo Angler und Jäger hinsichtlich der Priorisierung bei den Verhandlern seitens CDU/CSU und FDP stehen.

Hab eben im Radio eine Analyse aus dem CSU-Umfeld gehört: Bei der Begrenzung der Flüchtlingszahlen muss man hart bleiben. Alles andere ist verhandelbar und kann der Mehrheit der Bevölkerung als Kompromiss vermittelt werden. Und diese Einschätzung ist vermutlich sogar richtig.


----------



## Thomas9904 (16. November 2017)

*AW: Jamaika/Schwampel-Sondierung: GRÜNE wollen Umwelt- und Landwirtschaftsministerium*

Nö, keinerlei Illusion mach ich mir da.

Aber schlimmer geht immer für Angler.

Und das sind eben (immer) die Grünen an der Macht.

Ob in Ländern oder im Bund..


----------



## Naturliebhaber (16. November 2017)

*AW: Jamaika/Schwampel-Sondierung: GRÜNE wollen Umwelt- und Landwirtschaftsministerium*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Nö, keinerlei Illusion mach ich mir da.
> 
> Aber schlimmer geht immer für Angler.
> 
> ...



Und wer das kleine Einmaleins kann weiß, dass es ohne die SPD und die AfD aktuell immer auf eine Beteiligung der Grünen rausläuft. Da können die auch noch 5 Mal wählen lassen. |wavey:


----------



## Thomas9904 (16. November 2017)

*AW: Jamaika/Schwampel-Sondierung: GRÜNE wollen Umwelt- und Landwirtschaftsministerium*

Bleibt immer abzuwarten..

Ich hab keine Kristallkugel..

Dass es aber sicher ist, das es für Angler schlimmer wird mit grünen Ministern, dazu brauchts keine Kristallkugel..

Das ist überall schon bewiesen worden, wo GRÜNE mitregierten, in Bund wie Land.


----------



## Naturliebhaber (16. November 2017)

*AW: Jamaika/Schwampel-Sondierung: GRÜNE wollen Umwelt- und Landwirtschaftsministerium*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Dass es aber sicher ist, das es für Angler schlimmer wird mit grünen Ministern, dazu brauchts keine Kristallkugel..
> 
> Das ist überall schon bewiesen worden, wo GRÜNE mitregierten, in Bund wie Land.



Stimmt. Aber wieviel Prozent der Bevölkerung solidarisieren sich wirklich mit Anglern und Jägern? Ich rede da nicht von akzeptieren, sondern von solidarisieren.


----------



## Thomas9904 (16. November 2017)

*AW: Jamaika/Schwampel-Sondierung: GRÜNE wollen Umwelt- und Landwirtschaftsministerium*

PS:
Alter Seefahrerspruch:
Gott bewahre uns vor Sturm und Wind....
Und Grünen, die in einer Regierung sind..


----------



## Jose (16. November 2017)

*AW: Jamaika/Schwampel-Sondierung: GRÜNE wollen Umwelt- und Landwirtschaftsministerium*

dass es für angler immer schlimmer wird bis "es war einmal" erzählt wird, das war mir immer klar.
immer mehr menschen - immer weniger freiraum.
keine pilze kein dies kein jenes, keine weidenkätzchen, KEINE ENTNAHME nirgendwo und eben auch irgendwann keine angler. 
die jäger mögen glück haben -  zwei drei werden noch gebraucht werden zur anpassung.

für mich ist klar, es geht nicht ums ob sondern ums wann. da könnten die Grünen wenn überhaupt ne rolle spielen - die anderen sind doch genauso drauf, in der form abhängig von ihrer klientel.

man muss das auch mal positiv sehen: wenn soweit, spätestens dann isses auch schicht mitm dafv. 


nehmt mit was es NOCH gibt.

ps; und wenns nicht die Grünen wären, dann wären es andere interessierte, denen "wildbeuter" gefühlt die marge ruinieren.


----------



## Pikepauly (16. November 2017)

*AW: Jamaika/Schwampel-Sondierung: GRÜNE wollen Umwelt- und Landwirtschaftsministerium*

Ich weiss gar nicht warum Ihr nicht mal auf die Idee kommt euch zu wehren?
Jeder von denen hat ein Wahlkreisbüro, eine Bürgersprechstunde oder was weiss ich nicht alles. Mobilisiert halt mal 5 oder 10 Leute aus eurem Angelverein und besucht die da. Bringt eure Argumente vor, dann merken die zumindest mal Widerstand.


----------



## Jose (16. November 2017)

*AW: Jamaika/Schwampel-Sondierung: GRÜNE wollen Umwelt- und Landwirtschaftsministerium*

ähem, wer issn jetzt 'ihr'?
und überhaupt, was seit jahren hier im AB in politik und verbänden geleistet wird: nicht mitgekriegt?

deine Anregungen sind ja toll. 

aber 'warum wehrt ihr euch nicht' ist schon was verpennt von dir


----------



## Thomas9904 (17. November 2017)

*AW: Jamaika/Schwampel-Sondierung: GRÜNE wollen Umwelt- und Landwirtschaftsministerium*

Da die Verbände nichts tun und es der Politik wurscht ist, wäre es schon geil, wenn jeder Angler den Ar... hochkriegen würde und seine Abgeordneten aufsuchen/anschreiben..

Wird leider nicht passieren...


----------



## Thomas9904 (17. November 2017)

*AW: Jamaika/Schwampel-Sondierung: GRÜNE wollen Umwelt- und Landwirtschaftsministerium*

Davon ab , zum Thema:
Es ist noch nichts raus gekommen, obwohl das ja nun durch sein sollte mit Sondierung ....

Statt ja oder nein zu Koalitionsverhandlungen wird weiter die Schwampel sondiert.

In den Nachrichten kam gerade, dass sich die Grünen weiter bewegt und Zugeständnisse gemacht hätten.

Schlecht für Angler, Jäger, Landwirte, Fischer, etc....

Denn wenn nur noch (wie befürchtet) am Ende für die GRÜNEN Tierschutz zum "etablieren" über bleibt, und dann wie befürchtet die ausser BMUB auch BMEL besetzen, wirds nicht lustig werden für oben genannte Gruppen...


----------



## Grünknochen (17. November 2017)

*AW: Jamaika/Schwampel-Sondierung: GRÜNE wollen Umwelt- und Landwirtschaftsministerium*

Falsch.
Sich ernsthaft und konsequent mit dem Thema Klimaschutz und Naturschutz auseinanderzusetzen und dies auch zu konkretisieren, ist eines der wichtigsten, wenn nicht sogar das wichtigste Zukunftsprojekt.
Angler, Jäger und Landwirte haben nur dann ein Problem, wenn sie nach dem ''Weiter wie bisher'' Prinzip an alten Zöpfen festhalten und sich jeder Verantwortung für die Zukunft entziehen.
Eine Anglerschaft, die nicht kapieren will, dass Naturnutzung und Naturschutz zusammengehören, ist nichts anderes als eine auf eineinhalb Augen blinde Lobbygruppe von vorgestern.
In diesem Sinne hoffe ich, dass Jamaika in den Themen Umwelt und Landwirtschaft/ Fischereiwirtschaft möglichst grün geprägt ist.


----------



## Thomas9904 (17. November 2017)

*AW: Jamaika/Schwampel-Sondierung: GRÜNE wollen Umwelt- und Landwirtschaftsministerium*

am Namen erkennen...............


----------



## kati48268 (17. November 2017)

*AW: Jamaika/Schwampel-Sondierung: GRÜNE wollen Umwelt- und Landwirtschaftsministerium*



Grünknochen schrieb:


> Eine Anglerschaft, die nicht kapieren will, dass Naturnutzung und Naturschutz zusammengehören, ...


Und das beste Beispiel sehen wir ganz aktuell bei den Angelverboten AWZ/Ostsee.
Angeln verboten - Berufsfischerei (auch mit Schleppnetzen), Militärübungen, Fahren mit Gefahrgut, Bauen (Fehmarntunnel), Bohren, Fördern,... erlaubt.
Beschlossen von Politikern, die die Verordnung gar nicht gelesen haben (Geständnis exklusiv hier im AB  zu finden).

DAS ist der Naturschutz, 
der der Bevölkerung vorgegaukelt wird!
Eine Farce!

Und soviel zu(r) (deiner) Blindheit.


----------



## Fruehling (17. November 2017)

*AW: Jamaika/Schwampel-Sondierung: GRÜNE wollen Umwelt- und Landwirtschaftsministerium*



Grünknochen schrieb:


> Falsch.
> Sich ernsthaft und konsequent mit dem Thema Klimaschutz und Naturschutz auseinanderzusetzen und dies auch zu konkretisieren, ist eines der wichtigsten, wenn nicht sogar das wichtigste Zukunftsprojekt.
> Angler, Jäger und Landwirte haben nur dann ein Problem, wenn sie nach dem ''Weiter wie bisher'' Prinzip an alten Zöpfen festhalten und sich jeder Verantwortung für die Zukunft entziehen.
> Eine Anglerschaft, die nicht kapieren will, dass Naturnutzung und Naturschutz zusammengehören, ist nichts anderes als eine auf eineinhalb Augen blinde Lobbygruppe von vorgestern.
> In diesem Sinne hoffe ich, dass Jamaika in den Themen Umwelt und Landwirtschaft/ Fischereiwirtschaft möglichst grün geprägt ist.



Ein Posting mit einem *gesunden* Realitätsbezug - fernab aller plakativen Reißerei - daß ich das noch erleben darf, heißa! #6

Perfekt wäre es, stünde im letzten Satz nicht ...möglichst _grün_ geprägt ist, sondern ...möglichst _naturverträglich_ geprägt ist.


----------



## Grünknochen (17. November 2017)

*AW: Jamaika/Schwampel-Sondierung: GRÜNE wollen Umwelt- und Landwirtschaftsministerium*



kati48268 schrieb:


> Und das beste Beispiel sehen wir ganz aktuell bei den Angelverboten AWZ/Ostsee.
> Angeln verboten - Berufsfischerei (auch mit Schleppnetzen), Militärübungen, Fahren mit Gefahrgut, Bauen (Fehmarntunnel), Bohren, Fördern,... erlaubt.
> Beschlossen von Politikern, die die Verordnung gar nicht gelesen haben (Geständnis exklusiv hier im AB  zu finden).
> 
> ...




Blind ist es, solche Dinge rauszuhauen, ohne auch nur im Ansatz Plan davon zu haben, wie die rechtlichen Zusammenhänge sind. 

Sei's drum. Hier geht's um die Ampel, bei der das Thema Umwelt (grün) hoffentlich Vorfahrt hat.


----------



## Thomas9904 (17. November 2017)

*AW: Jamaika/Schwampel-Sondierung: GRÜNE wollen Umwelt- und Landwirtschaftsministerium*



Grünknochen schrieb:


> Blind ist es, solche Dinge rauszuhauen, ohne auch nur im Ansatz Plan davon zu haben, wie die rechtlichen Zusammenhänge sind.


Wer da keinen Plan hat und auch noch zugeben musste, nicht mal die Dokumente zu lesen, über die abgestimmt wird, kann man im Video sehen:
Politiker!!!

Die (schön erklärt vom CDU-Mann) trotz des Wissens, dass es faktischer Mist ist, aus Koalitionsdisziplin trotzdem mit den anglerfeindlichen GRÜNEN stimmen. 

 Video: Angelverbot Fehmarn:Jamaika in Schleswig Holstein einig bei Verrat an Anglern!  



Und NICHTS zeigt anschaulicher, wie gefährlich die GRÜNEN für Angler und das Angeln sind:
Faktenfrei Verbote erzwingen!!

Und ihre Koalitionspartner zu dem gleichen Dreck zwingen!

Die dann für Macht und Dienstwagenschlüssel auch "grün", also gegen Fakten und Vernunft, gegen Bürger und Menschen, für Verbote stimmen..

Siehe Video oben im Link - alles schön dokumentiert.....


----------



## smithie (17. November 2017)

*AW: Jamaika/Schwampel-Sondierung: GRÜNE wollen Umwelt- und Landwirtschaftsministerium*



Grünknochen schrieb:


> Falsch.
> Sich ernsthaft und konsequent mit dem Thema Klimaschutz und Naturschutz auseinanderzusetzen und dies auch zu konkretisieren, ist eines der wichtigsten, wenn nicht sogar das wichtigste Zukunftsprojekt.


Da will ich Dir gar nicht widersprechen.
Aber wo genau werden da Angler benötigt?
-> nirgendwo

Ich verstehe Dich so, dass man Lobbyarbeit für und mit Naturschutz machen soll, um damit das Angeln (nebenher?) geduldet zu bekommen. 

Die Gemeinden wissen doch teilweise gar nicht, wohin mit dem Geld aus Naturschutzfond oder Ausgleichszahlungen - diese Geldtöpfe werden niemals leer werden.
Hier konkret: Entschlammung von Privatgewässer bezahlt von LRA.

Dass sich Angler mit Naturschutz auseinandersetzen ist richtig. Und das hat nichts mit weiter wie bisher zu tun. 
Das hat zu tun mit Augenmaß, gesunder Menschenverstand vs. Ideologie.


----------



## Thomas9904 (17. November 2017)

*AW: Jamaika/Schwampel-Sondierung: GRÜNE wollen Umwelt- und Landwirtschaftsministerium*



smithie schrieb:


> Das hat zu tun mit Augenmaß, gesunder Menschenverstand vs. Ideologie.


Eben, also:
Angler (Bürger, Menschen) gegen Extremisten (GRÜNE, Politiker, Schützer) ...

Siehe oben Landtagsdebatte, wo das ganz klar rauskommt, wie die faktenfrei nur nach Ideologie und Macht und für Dienstwagenschlüssel arbeiten und Verbote festzimmern...


----------



## Anglerdemo (17. November 2017)

*AW: Jamaika/Schwampel-Sondierung: GRÜNE wollen Umwelt- und Landwirtschaftsministerium*



bastido schrieb:


> Immer wieder spannend. Wenn ich das richtig verstehe ist es also sinnvoll, wenn die rechtlichen und faktischen Mittel fehlen um gravierende Eingriffe in das Habitat zu verhindern, verbietet man erst einmal größtenteils unproblematische Nutzung, die auch noch volkswirtschaftlich ganz klar die Nase vorn hat.
> Scheint tatsächlich nur aus ideologisch motivierten Gesichtspunkten schlau. Wenn so dann Umweltpolitik in Gesamtheit aussieht, dann Gute N8. Weiterdenken darf das dann jeder selber.



Und deshalb unsere Klage gegen das Angelverbot im Fehmarnbelt! Ein ordentliches Gericht soll und muss entscheiden, ob das Verbot gerechtfertigt ist oder nicht.


----------



## Thomas9904 (17. November 2017)

*AW: Jamaika/Schwampel-Sondierung: GRÜNE wollen Umwelt- und Landwirtschaftsministerium*



Anglerdemo schrieb:


> Und deshalb unsere Klage gegen das Angelverbot im Fehmarnbelt! Ein ordentliches Gericht soll und muss entscheiden, ob das Verbot gerechtfertigt ist oder nicht.



Wer sich nicht wehrt, der lebt verkehrt!
#6#6#6


----------



## marlowe (17. November 2017)

*AW: Jamaika/Schwampel-Sondierung: GRÜNE wollen Umwelt- und Landwirtschaftsministerium*

Im Moment ist es ja alles noch Spekulatius. Ich befürchte aber, dass es den Grünen nicht gelingt, strengere Regularien in der Landwirtschaft und beim Gewässerschutz durchzusetzen. Dies hätte aus anglerischer Sicht jedoch höchste Priorität. Klimaschutz geht wohl vor.


----------



## Naturliebhaber (17. November 2017)

*AW: Jamaika/Schwampel-Sondierung: GRÜNE wollen Umwelt- und Landwirtschaftsministerium*



marlowe schrieb:


> Ich befürchte aber, dass es den Grünen nicht gelingt, strengere Regularien in der Landwirtschaft und beim Gewässerschutz durchzusetzen. Dies hätte aus anglerischer Sicht jedoch höchste Priorität.



Welche Probleme siehst du da heute? Viele Fließgewässer sind hinsichtlich Nährstoffeintrag auf einem derart niedrigen Niveau, dass die Fischbestände drastisch sinken.


----------



## Thomas9904 (17. November 2017)

*AW: Jamaika/Schwampel-Sondierung: GRÜNE wollen Umwelt- und Landwirtschaftsministerium*

Das ist ein Bewirtschafterproblem - hier im Thread gehts aber zuerst um Probleme der Angler!

Die durch Verbote und Einschränkungen durch faktenfreie, grüne Extrempositionen, die sie nachgewiesen ja auch in anderen Parteien durchdrücken (Jamaika-Schwampel in S-H, wo das der CDUler ja sogar öffentlich zugibt)...

Und was da droht, wen diese extremistischen Verbotsgrünen dann nicht "nur" das BMUB bekommen, sondern evtl. noch das für Angler ebenfalls wichtige BMEL (bisher Union).

Wenn die über den Bund dann auch den Landesregierungen entsprechende Vorgaben machen können (EU, natura2000, Bund - und dann erst Länder).

Wie das funktioniert mit grünen Verbotsministern, sieht man ja jetzt, wo überall entsprechende Einschränkungen in den Ländern mit zuständigen grünen Ministern schon kommen (NDS, S-A, S-H etc.)


----------



## Kaulbarschspezi (17. November 2017)

*AW: Jamaika/Schwampel-Sondierung: GRÜNE wollen Umwelt- und Landwirtschaftsministerium*



Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Welche Probleme siehst du da heute? Viele Fließgewässer sind hinsichtlich Nährstoffeintrag auf einem derart niedrigen Niveau, dass die Fischbestände drastisch sinken.



Einerseits - wobei die Frage durchaus berechtigt ist, ob dieses Phänomen ausschließlich auf den zurückgehenden Nährstoffeintrag allein zurückzuführen ist. Andererseits - was Nährstoffeintrag angeht - gilt die Ostssee, soweit ich das nachverfolge - weiterhin als zu hoch belastet, mit Folgen, die letztlich auch Angler spüren könnten. Aber das Thema der Zeit ist eher die Industrialisierung der Landwirtschaft, die fragliche Nutzung von Pesitiziden / Insektiziden und deren (deutlich zu wenig erforschte, aber augenscheinlich sichtbare)  Auswirkungen auf Ökosysteme. Das scheint mir zumindest das eigentliche Großthema zu sein, was Angler betrifft und wo sich leider andere Parteien einen feuchten Kehrricht drum kümmern.


----------



## Laichzeit (17. November 2017)

*AW: Jamaika/Schwampel-Sondierung: GRÜNE wollen Umwelt- und Landwirtschaftsministerium*

Strengere Regularien für die Landwirtschaft zum Grundwasser unde Gewässerschutz wurden dieses Jahr bereits in die neue Düngeverordnung aufgenommen, wobei es dabei nur um den Eintrag von Nährstoffen und nicht um die Spritzmittel geht.


----------



## marlowe (17. November 2017)

*AW: Jamaika/Schwampel-Sondierung: GRÜNE wollen Umwelt- und Landwirtschaftsministerium*



Laichzeit schrieb:


> Strengere Regularien für die Landwirtschaft zum Grundwasser unde Gewässerschutz wurden dieses Jahr bereits in die neue Düngeverordnung aufgenommen, wobei es dabei nur um den Eintrag von Nährstoffen und nicht um die Spritzmittel geht.



Es geht mir vorwiegend um die "Spritzmittel". Ich gehe davon aus, dass diese einen erheblichen Schaden in der Fischfauna anrichten. Dies stelle ich bei den von mir beangelten Gewässern fest, insbesondere bei Äschen und Barben. Beide Fischarten kommen kaum in den Gewässern vor, die im Bereich intensiver Landwirtschaft liegen, insbesondere Maisanbau.

Das kann selbsverständlich auch andere Ursachen haben - der Zusammenhang drängt sich für mich als Laien jedoch auf.


----------



## marlowe (17. November 2017)

*AW: Jamaika/Schwampel-Sondierung: GRÜNE wollen Umwelt- und Landwirtschaftsministerium*



Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Welche Probleme siehst du da heute? Viele Fließgewässer sind hinsichtlich Nährstoffeintrag auf einem derart niedrigen Niveau, dass die Fischbestände drastisch sinken.



Nährstoffeintrag ist bei Fließgewässern wohl weniger das Problem - bei stehenden Gewässern sieht es schon anders aus. 

Mit den sinkenden Fischbeständen in den Fließgewässern habe ich jedoch kein Problem, wenn dafür wieder die "richtigen" Fische da sind. Wenn ich Monsterplötzen stippen will, gehen ich an einen eutrophen Teich, und nicht an einen Fluss in der Äschenregion ;-)


----------



## smithie (17. November 2017)

*AW: Jamaika/Schwampel-Sondierung: GRÜNE wollen Umwelt- und Landwirtschaftsministerium*



marlowe schrieb:


> Mit den sinkenden Fischbeständen in den Fließgewässern habe ich jedoch kein Problem, wenn dafür wieder die "richtigen" Fische da sind. Wenn ich Monsterplötzen stippen will, gehen ich an einen eutrophen Teich, und nicht an einen Fluss in der Äschenregion ;-)


Ich glaube es geht hier eher um z.B. Nase usw. - Naturliebhaber mag mich gerne korrigieren.


----------



## marlowe (17. November 2017)

*AW: Jamaika/Schwampel-Sondierung: GRÜNE wollen Umwelt- und Landwirtschaftsministerium*



smithie schrieb:


> Ich glaube es geht hier eher um z.B. Nase usw. - Naturliebhaber mag mich gerne korrigieren.



Ja, die Nase ist bei uns erst wieder nachweisbar, seitdem die Gewässer sauberer sind. Davor galt sie als ausgestorben. 
An der Donau und ihren Nebenflüssen sah es wohl nicht so schlimm aus. 

Ich bin jedenfalls skeptisch, dass sich die Grünen mit der "Agrarwende" durchsetzen können. Viele Gewässer könnten es gebrauchen.


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (17. November 2017)

*AW: Jamaika/Schwampel-Sondierung: GRÜNE wollen Umwelt- und Landwirtschaftsministerium*



marlowe schrieb:


> Ich befürchte aber, dass es den Grünen nicht gelingt, strengere Regularien in der Landwirtschaft und beim Gewässerschutz durchzusetzen. Dies hätte aus anglerischer Sicht jedoch höchste Priorität. Klimaschutz geht wohl vor.



Solange Grün mit Peta sympathisiert, gibt es aus anglerischer Sicht nicht einen einzigen Grund Grün zu befürworten! 

Wer solche radikalen Gruppen befürwortet, vergiftet das gesellschaftliche Klima..aber das ist Grün ja eh wurscht.


----------



## Thomas9904 (17. November 2017)

*AW: Jamaika/Schwampel-Sondierung: GRÜNE wollen Umwelt- und Landwirtschaftsministerium*



RuhrfischerPG schrieb:


> Wer solche radikalen Gruppen befürwortet, vergiftet das gesellschaftliche Klima..aber das ist Grün ja eh wurscht.


Nicht nur wurscht ists denen - sie fördern das ja proaktiv, um ihre Klientel zu halten..

Extremismus, spalten und verbieten - aber nur immer den anderen...

Das ist ja das Gefährliche für Angler.. 

Weitere Angelverbote werden da mit Sicherheit kommen...

Und DAS ist hier das Thema, nicht Bewirtschaftung..

Wenn ein Gewässer (oft noch mit Anglerhilfe, weil Schützer und GRÜNE ja nix gebacken kriegen mit reeller Arbeit, nur mit verbieten) wieder hergerichtet wird, und nachher kommt dafür ein Angelverbot. 

Da wärs als Angler cleverer gewesen, Dynamit da rein zu schmeissen, statt mitzuhelfen bei Angelverboten.........



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Das ist ein Bewirtschafterproblem - hier im Thread gehts aber zuerst um Probleme der Angler!
> 
> Die durch Verbote und Einschränkungen durch faktenfreie, grüne Extrempositionen, die sie nachgewiesen ja auch in anderen Parteien durchdrücken (Jamaika-Schwampel in S-H, wo das der CDUler ja sogar öffentlich zugibt)...
> 
> ...



Gewässerschutz AUSSCHLIESSLICH im Tausch für festschreiben des Angelns!!


----------



## gründler (17. November 2017)

*AW: Jamaika/Schwampel-Sondierung: GRÜNE wollen Umwelt- und Landwirtschaftsministerium*

In einem NDS Verein wurden Gegner/Schützer zur Rate gezogen (Wasserpflanzen).

Nach nun 1 Jahr hin und her gibt es eine Lösung die jetzt zum 1.1.2018 in Kraft tritt.

Der Angelverein hat die Gewässer an die Schützer abgegeben und die Pacht übertragen.......nicht weil man das wollte,ne ne die haben schon ihre Strategien....Aber es werden in naher Zukunft noch einige De. weit Wach werden........


----------



## Anglerdemo (17. November 2017)

*AW: Jamaika/Schwampel-Sondierung: GRÜNE wollen Umwelt- und Landwirtschaftsministerium*



gründler schrieb:


> Aber es werden in naher Zukunft noch einige De. weit Wach werden........



Das bezweifel ich dann doch! Wie wenig Angler sich für das Angelverbot im Fehmarnbelt interessieren ist erschreckend. 

Erst wenn das Gewässer vor der Haustür betroffen ist oder die persönliche bevorzugte Angelart verboten ist wird man wach. Der eigene Tellerrand steht im Vordergrund!


----------



## Thomas9904 (17. November 2017)

*AW: Jamaika/Schwampel-Sondierung: GRÜNE wollen Umwelt- und Landwirtschaftsministerium*

Stimmt viel zu oft - leider.
Woran auch die Verbanditen Schuld haben, die alles lieber schützen als Anglerinteressen und ihr Leute nicht, nicht vollständig oder bewusst falsch informieren.

DAFV und seine abnickenden Vasallenverbände sind so gefährlich für Angler und das Angeln wie die GRÜNEN..


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (17. November 2017)

*AW: Jamaika/Schwampel-Sondierung: GRÜNE wollen Umwelt- und Landwirtschaftsministerium*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Weitere Angelverbote werden da mit Sicherheit kommen...



Mit Grün "verremmelisieren" sich feuchte Träume gegen Angeln und Jagd Stück für Stück..alles hübsch unter dem ökologischen Deckmantel. 

Mir hat NRW als erneute Warnung vor grün durchideologisierten Ministerien vollauf gereicht..das brauche ich auf Bundesebene ungefähr so dringend wie ein Loch im Kopf. 

@Anglerdemo 
Ich denke mal, das Gründler es so meint..die werden wach wenns zu spät ist.


----------



## gründler (17. November 2017)

*AW: Jamaika/Schwampel-Sondierung: GRÜNE wollen Umwelt- und Landwirtschaftsministerium*

Jup so meint ich das....

Für andere Vereine sei gesagt: Überlege dir gut ob du Pflanzen ausbringst...könnten nachher unter Schutz stehen und somit auch Einschränkungen für Angler bringen bis hin zum Gewässer weg.

|wavey:


----------



## Nordan (17. November 2017)

*AW: Jamaika/Schwampel-Sondierung: GRÜNE wollen Umwelt- und Landwirtschaftsministerium*



RuhrfischerPG schrieb:


> Ich denke mal, das Gründler es so meint..die werden wach wenns zu spät ist.



Ja, weil wir rotzedummen Angler denken dass wir niemanden stören, weil wir ja nur still am Wasser rumsitzen.

Aktiv pro Angeln, nicht passiv verstecken und denken es bleibt alles wie es ist!


----------



## marlowe (17. November 2017)

*AW: Jamaika/Schwampel-Sondierung: GRÜNE wollen Umwelt- und Landwirtschaftsministerium*



Anglerdemo schrieb:


> Das bezweifel ich dann doch! Wie wenig Angler sich für das Angelverbot im Fehmarnbelt interessieren ist erschreckend.
> 
> Erst wenn das Gewässer vor der Haustür betroffen ist oder die persönliche bevorzugte Angelart verboten ist wird man wach. Der eigene Tellerrand steht im Vordergrund!



Das glaub ich Dir gerne. Es gibt eben nicht DIE Angler, auch wenn offizielle oder selbsternannte Angelfunktionäre gerne etwas anderes behaupten. 

Es gibt auch zahlreiche Angler, die aus ganz unterschiedlichen Gründen für die Angelverbote im Fehmarnbelt oder der Kadettrinne sind - insbesondere die Kutterangelei finden viele recht "unsportlich". Ich denke, es ist auch unrealistisch, Solidarität zu erwarten von Leuten, die diese Angelei vehement ablehnen.

Und den meisten Urlaubsanglern ist das alles auch gleichgültig...

Trotzdem ist es wichtig, dass Ihr dagegen klagt, gerade wegen der merkwürdigen Ausnahmen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (18. November 2017)

*AW: Jamaika/Schwampel-Sondierung: GRÜNE wollen Umwelt- und Landwirtschaftsministerium*

Wenn man angesichts extremistischer, giftGRÜNER Verbotspolitik, die nun auch wieder im Bund uns Anglern droht, eigentlich nur noch erbrechen möchte, kommt der Postillon und zaubert einem wenigstens (zwischendurch) ein (bitteres) Lächeln ins Gesicht:
Exklusiv! Das geheime WhatsApp-Chat-Protokoll der Jamaika-Sondierungsgespräche
http://www.der-postillon.com/2017/11/whatsapp-chat-jamaika.html


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (18. November 2017)

*AW: Jamaika/Schwampel-Sondierung: GRÜNE wollen Umwelt- und Landwirtschaftsministerium*



marlowe schrieb:


> Es gibt auch zahlreiche Angler, die aus ganz unterschiedlichen Gründen für die Angelverbote im Fehmarnbelt oder der Kadettrinne sind - insbesondere die Kutterangelei finden viele recht "unsportlich". Ich denke, es ist auch unrealistisch, Solidarität zu erwarten von Leuten, die diese Angelei vehement ablehnen.
> 
> Und den meisten Urlaubsanglern ist das alles auch gleichgültig...


Stimmt leider

Nur triffts irgendwann auch die o.g. Fraktionen

Und dass, obwohl die Tücken und Risiken der Scheibchentaktik eigentlich jedem bekannt sein müssten! 

Aber soweit denkt der deutsche Besserangler nicht...ist ja nicht meine Angelei, so what?


----------



## Thomas9904 (18. November 2017)

*AW: Jamaika/Schwampel-Sondierung: GRÜNE wollen Umwelt- und Landwirtschaftsministerium*



RuhrfischerPG schrieb:


> Stimmt leider
> 
> Nur triffts irgendwann auch die o.g. Fraktionen
> 
> ...


Nicht, dass nicht gewarnt wurde (und mit giftGRÜNEN als zuständige Minister, werden immer schneller immer mehr Verbote und Einschränkungen am Ende für ALLE Angler kommen):


Thomas9904 schrieb:


> *Zum nachdenken:*
> Als das Trophäen-Angeln und catch and release verboten wurde, habe ich weggesehen, denn ich war ja kein Trophäenangler.
> 
> Als das Wettkampfangeln geächtet wurde, habe ich geschmunzelt, denn ich war ja kein Wettkampfangler.
> ...



Gut, wenn man wenigsten etwas schmunzeln kann dabei:


Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Wenn man angesichts extremistischer, giftGRÜNER Verbotspolitik, die nun auch wieder im Bund uns Anglern droht, eigentlich nur noch erbrechen möchte, kommt der Postillon und zaubert einem wenigstens (zwischendurch) ein (bitteres) Lächeln ins Gesicht:
> Exklusiv! Das geheime WhatsApp-Chat-Protokoll der Jamaika-Sondierungsgespräche
> http://www.der-postillon.com/2017/11/whatsapp-chat-jamaika.html


----------



## Thomas9904 (19. November 2017)

*AW: Jamaika/Schwampel-Sondierung: GRÜNE wollen Umwelt- und Landwirtschaftsministerium*

Es ist wie befürchtet:
FDP und CDU geben den giftGRÜNEN nach:
http://www.faz.net/aktuell/politik/...Echobox&utm_medium=Social&utm_source=Facebook

Mehr Tierschutz bedeutet bei den extremistischen, giftGRÜNEN PETA-Freunden ja nicht, dass die damit nur gewerbliche meinen, die werden das wie bisher nutzen (Tierschutz als Staatsziel, als die giftGRÜNEN das letzte Mal im Bund regierten, ohne Angeln und Jagd (wie z. B. in England) auszunehmen), um auch Angeln und Jagen immer schwieriger und unattraktiver zu machen, bis am Ende auch der letzte "Besserangler" keinen Bock mehr hat, unter solchen Einschränkungen zu angeln.

Und wenn dann noch, wie hier (darum gehts ja im Thread), die giftGRÜNEN nicht nur das BMUB, sondern auch evtl. das BMEL beanspruchen (und evtl. bekommen), wirds umso übler, wenn CDU und FDP hier umgefallen sind und Jäger, Fischer, Angler, Bauern und Landbevölkerung verraten haben an die giftGRÜNEN.

NOCH hoffe ich, dass diese elende Jamaika-Schwampel, welche einer in meinen Augen klar extremistischen, dazu anglerfeindlichen Partei wie den GRÜNEN an die Macht im Bund verhelfen soll, an etwas anderem scheitert.

Sonst wird das übel ausgehen für Angler und das Angeln...


----------



## Fruehling (19. November 2017)

*AW: Jamaika/Schwampel-Sondierung: GRÜNE wollen Umwelt- und Landwirtschaftsministerium*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> ...NOCH hoffe ich, dass diese elende Jamaika-Schwampel, welche einer in meinen Augen klar extremistischen, dazu anglerfeindlichen Partei wie den GRÜNEN an die Macht im Bund verhelfen soll, an etwas anderem scheitert....



Und dann?

Glaubt denn irgendwer ernsthaft, bei Neuwahlen gäbe es ein Ergebnis, das andere Sondierungen zuließe?

Obwohl: Wäre ja auch wieder cool für die Klickzahlen hier, denn dann ließe sich vortrefflich noch eine Weile über ungelegte Eier spekulieren. 

Ansonsten ist eine Annäherung hinsichtlich der Verringerung des Einsatzes von Unkraut- und Insektenvernichtungsmitteln eine gute Sache, auch für Fische und somit Angler!


----------



## Thomas9904 (19. November 2017)

*AW: Jamaika/Schwampel-Sondierung: GRÜNE wollen Umwelt- und Landwirtschaftsministerium*

Wenn Anglern das Angeln immer unmöglicher gemacht wird, isses wurscht, obs Fischen besser gehen würde..

Und DAS ist das Thema hier!

Nicht das Thema sind Fragen der Gewässerbewirtschaftung oder obs Fischen besser geht, sondern Fragen des Angelns und der Angler und obs denen besser oder schlechter geht (kannst dazu ja gerne ein Thema aufmachen, zu Bewirtschaftung etc.)...

Und die Angler sind mit den giftGRÜNEN PETA-Freunden in der Regierung - womöglich noch gleich in allen beiden für Angler und Angeln zuständigen Bundesministerien - immer beschissen dran...

Das andere ist allgemeine Politik, die hier nicht diskutiert wird, laut Regeln...

Und ob Neuwahl, Minderheitsregierung oder ein Umfallen der SPD zur großen Koalition oder sonstiges:
ALLES ist erstmal für Angler und das Angeln besser, als giftGRÜNE Minister in anglerrelevanten Ministerien im Bund..


----------



## Fruehling (19. November 2017)

*AW: Jamaika/Schwampel-Sondierung: GRÜNE wollen Umwelt- und Landwirtschaftsministerium*

Einverstanden!

Verrätst Du der Gemeinde dann gleich noch, wo Du deine Glaskugel gekauft hast? Im von dir selbst verlinkten FAZ-Artikel gibt's nämlich keinen Grund für deine Behauptungen, da es ein Jamaikabündnis auf Bundesebene in Deutschland noch nie gegeben hat.


----------



## Thomas9904 (19. November 2017)

*AW: Jamaika/Schwampel-Sondierung: GRÜNE wollen Umwelt- und Landwirtschaftsministerium*

Wen Du da NICHT den Teil mit "mehr Tierschutz" lesen kannst, dem ALLE Parteien zustimmten, brauchst Du ne neue Brille. 

Und das ist meine Befürchtung, die ich da habe aus Erfahrung, und hat nix mit Glaskugel zu tun..

Und dass die giftGRÜNEN das anders verstehen und anders umsetzen als die anderen Parteien, haben sie überall in Bund und Land bewiesen, wo sie an der Regierung waren..

Dich kanns ja gerne freuen, wenn die extremistischen GRÜNEN PETA-Freunde an die Macht kommen - mir macht das Angst als Angler..


----------



## Fruehling (19. November 2017)

*AW: Jamaika/Schwampel-Sondierung: GRÜNE wollen Umwelt- und Landwirtschaftsministerium*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> ...Dich kanns ja gerne freuen, wenn die extremistischen GRÜNEN PETA-Freunde an die Macht kommen - mir macht das Angst als Angler..



Danke, allerdings habe ich bereits mehrfach festgestellt, daß mich das ganz und gar nicht freuen würde. Anscheinend habe ich ein Gen, das mich dazu befähigt, mich nicht über Dinge aufzuregen, die nicht zu ändern sind - raubt nämlich nur Ressourcen. 

Und darauf zu hoffen, daß die SPD nach all den Stürzen nochmals umfällt, ist mir einfach zu weit hergeholt.

Wer wäre dir am liebsten im Umwelt- und Landschaftsministerium und warum?

Diese Frage könnte man auch mal an die Allgemeinheit stellen...


----------



## Thomas9904 (19. November 2017)

*AW: Jamaika/Schwampel-Sondierung: GRÜNE wollen Umwelt- und Landwirtschaftsministerium*

Jaja, wir können nix ändern, also schlucken und schweigen wir - Verbanditenpolitik seit 3 Jahrzehnten.

Du musst bei einem Verband arbeiten, könnte man da fast denken, angesichts Deiner Postings (oder in Verwaltung/Politik oder "Wissenschaft") - das kann ich aber natürlich nur vermuten.....

Natürlich haben alle Parteien Angler schon verraten (zigfach bei uns dargestellt) und es ist KEINER Partei zu trauen. 

Wer aber sonst Minister werden soll, statt der GRÜNEN, ist hier nicht das Thema. 

Denn die GRÜNEN sind nach wie vor klar die anglerfeindlichste Partei.

Daher wäre JEDER Minister JEDER anderen Partei besser als ein giftGRÜNER...

Was noch lange nicht bedeutet, dass das dann ein guter Minister wäre - aber besser als ein GRÜNER ist JEDER andere...

Und natürlich dauert ändern - und Diskussionen rauben dabei nicht Ressourcen, sondern sind Grundvoraussetzungen für Änderungen...

Die leider ja Verbanditen und Politik, so sie positiv für Angeln und Angler sein sollten, eher nicht wollen. 
Daher ist die Diskussion grundsätzlich so wichtig, wie sie hier ja in vielen Themen dazu möglich ist...

Hier bleibts aber bei der Diskussion um die für Angler und Angeln gefährlichsten Politiker, die GRÜNEN, und deren Wunsch, nun gleich beide anglerrelevante Ministerien im Bund zu kapern..


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (19. November 2017)

*AW: Jamaika/Schwampel-Sondierung: GRÜNE wollen Umwelt- und Landwirtschaftsministerium*

Aus Politikersicht zuerst einmal  verständlich.

Berechnend gerissen lassen sich da erstmal mit relativ wenig Aufwand(Kosten inbegriffen) viel populistischer Mist und Placebos zur scheinheiligen Gewissensberuhigung umsetzen und unters Schutzkondionierte Volk bringen. 

Bei zu argen Eingriffsversuchen von Grün in bestimmte Lobbykreise, werden sich FDP und Union wohl anschl. wieder als Retter beweisen(bei denen die sich wehren) und Veränderungen bei heiklen Themen auf den St.Nimmerleinstag datieren. 

Wetten? 

Grün ist und bleibt erstmal Mittel zum Zweck=Irgendwie regieren. 

Ich vermute mal, dass wissen selbst Peters, KGE und Co und spielen mit...

Somit dürften die Koalitionshunde wie üblich die letzten beissen. 

Und das werden weder die Lobbyverbände der Fleischindustrie noch sonstige Finanz-und Interessenstarke Gruppen sein. 

Sucht euch somit aus, welche Deppen dann zwecks Kompensationspolitik noch so übrig bleiben 

Btw..Staatsziel Tierschutz schön und gut..vielleicht sollten sich die Befürworter dieses momentanen Schwachfugs aber zuerst mal umfänglich(!) um die Menschen im Land kümmern? 

Ok..mit den Elefanten im Raum, hats die dt. Politik eh nicht so..geschenkt.

@Frühling
Es bedarf erstmal keiner Glaskugel um festzustellen, dass man dort ansetzen wird, wo das wenigste Gegenfeuer droht..richtig? 

Ja..auf Bundesebene Premiere..nur warum sollte da bei Grün Beteiligung gerade für Jagd und Angeln was besseres rauskommen, als auf Landesebene? 

Wie grün da tickt und werkelt wenn der größere Koalitionspartner Machtgeil Scheixxe tolerieret und best. Gruppen opfert, weiss ich als NRWler leider nur noch zu gut..Remmels ökologisches Jagdgesetz und auch Einflussnahmeversuche beim Angeln. 

Gottlob Geschichte, bevor die grüne Sense da noch mehr verideologisierten Kahlschnitt anrichten konnte. 

Also wieso sollte Grün auf Bundesebene jetzt vom Saulus zum Paulus mutieren?


----------



## Fruehling (19. November 2017)

*AW: Jamaika/Schwampel-Sondierung: GRÜNE wollen Umwelt- und Landwirtschaftsministerium*

Doch, wir konnten ändern, Thomas, nämlich am 24.9.2017 - und deshalb ist nun sehr wahrscheinlich davon auszugehen, daß ein Mitglied der Grünen die Ressorts besetzt.

 Ellenlange Diskussionen hin oder her, ändern werden sie an dieser doch recht hohen Wahrscheinlichkeit nichts mehr. Und daß die Grünen die anglerfeindlichste Partei ist, sollte sich rumgesprochen haben, oder?

Worüber also wird hier gerade diskutiert?


----------



## Fruehling (19. November 2017)

*AW: Jamaika/Schwampel-Sondierung: GRÜNE wollen Umwelt- und Landwirtschaftsministerium*



RuhrfischerPG schrieb:


> ...@Frühling
> Es bedarf erstmal keiner Glaskugel um festzustellen, dass man dort ansetzen wird, wo das wenigste Gegenfeuer droht..richtig?...


 
 Falsch! Feststellen kann ich einen Ist-Zustand, alles andere ist Spekulation.


----------



## Naturliebhaber (19. November 2017)

*AW: Jamaika/Schwampel-Sondierung: GRÜNE wollen Umwelt- und Landwirtschaftsministerium*



Fruehling schrieb:


> Wer wäre dir am liebsten im Umwelt- und Landschaftsministerium und warum?
> 
> Diese Frage könnte man auch mal an die Allgemeinheit stellen...



Das sage ich dir ganz gerade raus: Hier wäre mir ein CSUler am liebsten, weil in Bayern nachweislich sehr kompetente Umwelt- und Landwirtschaftspolitik betrieben wird. Da stehen nicht Ideologien im Vordergrund, sondern die effiziente Nutzung der zur Verfügung stehenden Flächen zur Produktion landwirtschaftlicher Güter unter Berücksichtigung von Nachhaltigkeit und Umweltschutz. Das sieht man an der ausführlichen Diskussion mit der Bevölkerung zum Thema 3. Nationalpark, an den Festlegungen zu Mindestabständen von Windrädern von Siedlungen usw.


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (19. November 2017)

*AW: Jamaika/Schwampel-Sondierung: GRÜNE wollen Umwelt- und Landwirtschaftsministerium*



Fruehling schrieb:


> Falsch! Feststellen kann ich einen Ist-Zustand, alles andere ist Spekulation.


Dafür sorgt grün z. Z. aber für ganz schön  Unruhe so quer durch die Republik.

Ok..sind bestimmt alles spekulierende Schwarzmaler? 

Hab schon Angst gehabt, dass wäre nur auf Angler beschränkt.

Dann ist ja alles gut


----------



## Fruehling (19. November 2017)

*AW: Jamaika/Schwampel-Sondierung: GRÜNE wollen Umwelt- und Landwirtschaftsministerium*



RuhrfischerPG schrieb:


> Dafür sorgt grün z. Z. aber für ganz schön  Unruhe so quer durch die Republik.
> 
> Ok..sind bestimmt alles spekulierende Schwarzmaler?
> 
> ...



Wir werden es auf Bundesebene erleben, wenn es soweit ist, keine Sekunde früher.


----------



## Thomas9904 (19. November 2017)

*AW: Jamaika/Schwampel-Sondierung: GRÜNE wollen Umwelt- und Landwirtschaftsministerium*



RuhrfischerPG schrieb:


> Also wieso sollte Grün auf Bundesebene jetzt vom Saulus zum Paulus mutieren?


Gute, aber leider rhetorische  Frage - warum sollten auf einmal der DAFV Rückgrat, Anstand und Einsatz für Angler zeigen?
Das wäre die gleiche Schublade der rhetorischen Fragen....

Ob jetzt bei evtl. kommenden Neuwahlen, bei kommenden Landtagswahlen, bei Bundestagswahlen in 4 Jahren:
Die Diskussion ist schon deswegen wichtig, um zukünftig Ergebnisse vielleicht mit mindern zu können, nach denen die in meinen Augen extremistischen und anglerfeindlichen GRÜNEN überhaupt die Chance um mitregieren bekommen..

Leider ist das Thema Angelpolitik für die meisten Angler uninteressant und daher auch (wie von Frühling ins Spiel gebracht (machen auch Verbanditen in Verkennung der Zahlen gerne)) als "Clickbait" komplett daneben .....

Aber nix machen, das überlasse ich dennoch den Verbänden und werde weiterhin entsprechende Punkte thematisieren und zur Diskussion stellen - und aufpassen, dass nicht immer die immer wieder gleichen das versuchen ins Offtopic zu ziehen.....

Steter Tropfen......


----------



## Toni_1962 (19. November 2017)

*AW: Jamaika/Schwampel-Sondierung: GRÜNE wollen Umwelt- und Landwirtschaftsministerium*

Die Grünen wollen "Tieren eine Stimme geben" im Rahmen eines Verbandsklagerecht.
Das eröffnet, wenn vorhanden, Tür und Tor gegen alles "Tierrechtliche" zu klagen ... eine Klagewelle ist zu beürchten ohne Glaskugelblick. Diese Klagen werden als "Stimme" der Schweine in Masthaltung wie auch des Elefanten im Cirkus, aber auch der Fische am Haken geführt; Glaskugel braucht man dafür nicht, denn die Klagen wurden ja bereits geführt bis hin zum Europäischen Gerichtshof, der den Tieren die "Stimme" verwehrt hat mit dem Urteil, dass Tiere keine Stimme im rechtlichen Rahmen haben, da sie "keine Würde" besitzen ...
Egal wie ein Verbandsklagerecht hinsichtlich eingereichten Klagen "EU"-rechtlich haltbar sein wird, unangenehm wird es zumindest werden für die vielen, entweder dann berechtigt oder aber eher unberechtig, Verklagten.
Dass eine solche Klagemöglichkeit an sich schon entsprechende, auch für Angler negativ auswirkende, Handlungsmuster bis in die unterste Entscheidungsebene hervorrufen wird, ist durch Präsidenzbetrachtungen belegbar.


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (19. November 2017)

*AW: Jamaika/Schwampel-Sondierung: GRÜNE wollen Umwelt- und Landwirtschaftsministerium*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Die Diskussion ist schon deswegen wichtig, um zukünftig Ergebnisse vielleicht mit mindern zu können, nach denen die in meinen Augen extremistischen und anglerfeindlichen GRÜNEN überhaupt die Chance um mitregieren bekommen..



D'accord

Wobei sich bei mir ab und an der Eindruck verfestigt, das Grün trotz mehr oder weniger offen zur Schau getragenen Bevormundungsträumen noch am ehrlichsten agiert..machts nicht wirklich schöner, aber da weiss man zumindest wo man dran ist..am Arxxx

Den opportunen Fähnchenwechslern oder gar Überzeugungstätern der anderen, kannste so gesehen ja noch weniger trauen..ausser alles zutrauen

Mit grünen Partnern mehr oder weniger als Handlanger, Sympathisanten und Umfaller unterwegs aber auch ohne grüner Beteiligung, schauts in div. BL oft nicht viel besser aus.

Negativbeispiele aus den BL gibts im Board ja zuhauf, aber auch die AB Wahlprüfantworten lassen durchblicken, wie zutiefst irre dt. Politik beim Thema eigentlich tickt...wenn man sie denn ohne Gegenwehr lässt. 


Quer durch die Bank mehr oder minder schön unverbindliches Wischiwaschi,Verweis auf aktuelle Rechtslage blabla etc. 

Von nahezu weltweit praktizierter NORMALITÄT um Lichtjahre
entfernt. 

Prioritätensetzung ala Bekloppte

Angelpolitik ist(und bleibt wohl) in D ein generelles Trauerspiel um Nichtigkeiten, falscher Rücksichtnahme auf Randgruppen und mieser Lobbypolitik. 

Hier ist doch mind. die letzten 2 Jahrzehnte auch unsererseits grundsätzlich vieles vollkommen verkehrt gelaufen! 

Heisst das wir jetzt logischerweise das ernten, was seinerzeit gesät wurde. 

Und dieses säen ist noch nicht am Ende!

@Toni
Richtig erkannt..das ist eine Riesengefahr.


----------



## Thomas9904 (19. November 2017)

*AW: Jamaika/Schwampel-Sondierung: GRÜNE wollen Umwelt- und Landwirtschaftsministerium*



RuhrfischerPG schrieb:


> Wobei sich bei mir ab und an der Eindruck verfestigt, das Grün trotz mehr oder weniger offen zur Schau getragenen Bevormundungsträumen noch am ehrlichsten agiert..machts nicht wirklich schöner, aber da weiss man zumindest wo man dran ist..am Arxxx


jepp, für Angler und das Angeln würd ich das so unterschreiben..


----------



## gründler (19. November 2017)

*AW: Jamaika/Schwampel-Sondierung: GRÜNE wollen Umwelt- und Landwirtschaftsministerium*

Als hier einige User/Admins.... vor etlichen Jahren gewarnt haben was kommen wird hat man diese nur belächelt und als Spinner Idioten Klug*******r....abgetan....viele der Spinner sind hier raus oder lesen hier nur noch mit.......

Ich würde öfters gerne das ein oder andere Gesicht dieser  "Spinner" sehen wenn sie heute hier so lesen und sehen wie alles genau so kommt.....

Ich kann mir das grinsen oft nicht verkneifen...

Einige haben auch gesagt es kommt noch schlimmer als der jetzige Zustand.......ich wünschte die irren sich alle...aber leider werden sie wohl recht behalten......

|wavey:


----------



## Fruehling (19. November 2017)

*AW: Jamaika/Schwampel-Sondierung: GRÜNE wollen Umwelt- und Landwirtschaftsministerium*



gründler schrieb:


> ...Ich kann mir das grinsen oft nicht verkneifen......



Dann scheint der Leidensdruck ja nicht allzu groß zu sein.


----------



## gründler (19. November 2017)

*AW: Jamaika/Schwampel-Sondierung: GRÜNE wollen Umwelt- und Landwirtschaftsministerium*



Fruehling schrieb:


> Dann scheint der Leidensdruck ja nicht allzu groß zu sein.



Der ist eher zum Nachdenken....die,die ich damit so meine verstehen das schon...... |wavey:


----------



## Fruehling (19. November 2017)

*AW: Jamaika/Schwampel-Sondierung: GRÜNE wollen Umwelt- und Landwirtschaftsministerium*



gründler schrieb:


> Der ist eher zum Nachdenken....die,die ich damit so meine verstehen das schon...... |wavey:



Oops, wollte euer tête-à-tête keinesfalls stören, sorry!


----------



## Naturliebhaber (20. November 2017)

*AW: Jamaika/Schwampel-Sondierung: GRÜNE wollen Umwelt- und Landwirtschaftsministerium*

So, nix Jamaika. Ein guter Start in die Woche.


----------



## schuppensammler (20. November 2017)

*AW: Jamaika/Schwampel-Sondierung: GRÜNE wollen Umwelt- und Landwirtschaftsministerium*



Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> So, nix Jamaika. Ein guter Start in die Woche.



Zumindest bleibt uns der Grüne Sauhaufen erstmal erspart ^^


----------



## Thomas9904 (20. November 2017)

*AW: Jamaika/Schwampel-Sondierung: GRÜNE wollen Umwelt- und Landwirtschaftsministerium*

GOTT SEI DANK!!

An eine Minderheitsregierung CDU/GRÜNE glaube ich nicht so recht.

Das wär aber die letzte Möglichkeit, anglerfeindliche, giftGRÜNE Minister in anglerrelevante Ministerien zu heben...

Das Allerschlimmste wurde verhindert!!

Dass auch ALLE anderen Parteien Angler schon verraten haben, ist dabei dennoch nicht zu vergessen!


----------



## kati48268 (20. November 2017)

*AW: Jamaika/Schwampel-Sondierung: GRÜNE wollen Umwelt- und Landwirtschaftsministerium*

Hättest mal doch gewettet, was? |rolleyes
Aber der gemeine Schwabe ist ja ähnlich mutig wie ein Franzose beim ersten Schuss.


----------



## Thomas9904 (20. November 2017)

*AW: Jamaika/Schwampel-Sondierung: GRÜNE wollen Umwelt- und Landwirtschaftsministerium*

wenns um Kohle verlieren können geht, hört beim Schwaben der Mut auf ;-))))

Dass (Minderheitsregierung CDU/GRÜNE aussen mal vor) jetzt erst mal   in meinen Augen extremistische, bürger- und anglerfeindliche, giftGRÜNE Verbotsminister der Wohlstandsvorstadtpartei in anglerrelevanten Ministerien verhindert wurden, dafür danke ich der FDP..

Um drauf hinzuweisen, dass die FDP in Schleswig Holsten auch Angler verraten und ein jämmerliches Bild abgegeben hat (zusammen mit allen anderen Parteien da.)...

Nun wird die Frage sein:
Kommt GroKo und bleibt die anglerfeindliche Ministerin der anglerfeindlichen Sozialdemokraten, Hendricks, damit evtl. doch im Amt?

Anderes Thema:
HIER FREUE ICH MICH, DASS EXTREMISTEN IN DER REGIERUNG VERHINDERT WURDEN und es keine giftGRÜNEN Minister in anglerrelevanten Ministerien geben wird.


----------



## Toni_1962 (20. November 2017)

*AW: Jamaika/Schwampel-Sondierung: GRÜNE wollen Umwelt- und Landwirtschaftsministerium*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Das Allerschlimmste wurde verhindert!!



Nein, das kommt noch, denn ohne Beteiligung der Grünen wird es keine neue Regierung geben, aber Grüne können durchaus gestärkt aus einer Neuwahl herausgehen ...


----------



## Thomas9904 (20. November 2017)

*AW: Jamaika/Schwampel-Sondierung: GRÜNE wollen Umwelt- und Landwirtschaftsministerium*

Oder sie werden endlich zurecht gestutzt (am besten unter 5%) ..

JETZT aktuell wurde in dieser Situation das Schlimmste für Angler, grüne Minister, verhindert.

Was (so sie kommen) nach neuen Wahlen sein wird, wird sich zeigen.


----------



## Toni_1962 (20. November 2017)

*AW: Jamaika/Schwampel-Sondierung: GRÜNE wollen Umwelt- und Landwirtschaftsministerium*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Oder sie werden endlich zurecht gestutzt (am besten unter 5%) ..
> 
> JETZT aktuell wurde in dieser Situation das Schlimmste für Angler, grüne Minister, verhindert.
> 
> Was (so sie kommen) nach neuen Wahlen sein wird, wird sich zeigen.



Da die derzeitige Regierung geschäftsführend ist und Merkel die Hendricks gebeten hat, weiterhin das Ministeramt auszuüben, die jedoch Härte gegenüber der jetzigen Regierung ankündigte, ist nicht gutes derzeit zu erwarten, denn nun ist die Stunde der Ideologen, die sich ohne zu verlieren, positionieren können ...


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (20. November 2017)

*AW: Jamaika/Schwampel-Sondierung: GRÜNE wollen Umwelt- und Landwirtschaftsministerium*

Und bei einer Neuwahl und mit dann eventuell rot/rot/grün wird es bestimmt für uns auch nicht besser...

Oder nur mit rot

Oder mit irgendwie grün

Nein, ich glaube Jamaice wäre für uns noch irgendwie akzeptabel gewesen.

Besser wird es nicht werden bei einer Neuwahl! 

Die FDP wird abgestraft werden, hoffentlich haben die die paar Wochen in Berlin genossen. Das war ein Bärendienst für unser Land, willkommen in der Opposition.

Und mal ehrlich, für uns Angler ist es doch egal, wer uns unser Hobby verbietet! Verbote kommen so oder so, dank der fehlenden Lobby.


----------



## Lajos1 (20. November 2017)

*AW: Jamaika/Schwampel-Sondierung: GRÜNE wollen Umwelt- und Landwirtschaftsministerium*

Hallo,

ich glaube nicht, dass die FDP im Falle von Neuwahlen abgestraft werden würde. Der Lindner war der der Einzige, der Rückgrat zeigte.
(Bin kein FDPler)

Gruß

Lajos


----------



## Fruehling (20. November 2017)

*AW: Jamaika/Schwampel-Sondierung: GRÜNE wollen Umwelt- und Landwirtschaftsministerium*



Lajos1 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich glaube nicht, dass die FDP im Falle von Neuwahlen abgestraft werden würde. Der Lindner war der der Einzige, der Rückgrat zeigte.
> (Bin kein FDPler)
> ...



http://www.sueddeutsche.de/politik/...dierungen-nun-doch-grosse-koalition-1.3757048


----------



## Professor Tinca (20. November 2017)

*AW: Jamaika/Schwampel-Sondierung: GRÜNE wollen Umwelt- und Landwirtschaftsministerium*



Lajos1 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich glaube nicht, dass die FDP im Falle von Neuwahlen abgestraft werden würde. Der Lindner war der der Einzige, der Rückgrat zeigte.
> (Bin kein FDPler)



Genau so ist es.#6


----------



## Fruehling (20. November 2017)

*AW: Jamaika/Schwampel-Sondierung: GRÜNE wollen Umwelt- und Landwirtschaftsministerium*

Nein, so ist es nicht...


----------



## Professor Tinca (20. November 2017)

*AW: Jamaika/Schwampel-Sondierung: GRÜNE wollen Umwelt- und Landwirtschaftsministerium*

Falls Neuwahlen kommen wirst du es sehen.:m
Kannst ja so lange glauben was in der (linksgerichteten süddt.)Zeitung steht. 

Lindner ist jedenfalls der Einizige, der seine Wähler nicht inne Pfanne haut und sich begrünen lässt.


----------



## Fruehling (20. November 2017)

*AW: Jamaika/Schwampel-Sondierung: GRÜNE wollen Umwelt- und Landwirtschaftsministerium*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=h7j8wa9sWOE


----------



## Toni_1962 (20. November 2017)

*AW: Jamaika/Schwampel-Sondierung: GRÜNE wollen Umwelt- und Landwirtschaftsministerium*



Lajos1 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich glaube nicht, dass die FDP im Falle von Neuwahlen abgestraft werden würde. Der Lindner war der der Einzige, der Rückgrat zeigte.
> (Bin kein FDPler)
> ...




Zur FDP möchte ich mich nicht äußern, da ja Politisieren im AB mit Recht nicht erwünscht ist, soweit es nicht Angeln betrifft.

Aber rein sprachwissenschaftliche, also unpolitisch gesehen, ist es schon interessant welch Synonyme es gibt wie
"Rückrat" für politische Verantwortungslosigkeit, schamloser Lobbyismus, Selbstinszinierung, Überschätzung


----------



## Thomas9904 (20. November 2017)

*AW: Jamaika/Schwampel-Sondierung: GRÜNE wollen Umwelt- und Landwirtschaftsministerium*

interessant, wie viele "Angler" sich grüne Minister zu wünschen scheinen ;-))))


----------



## Toni_1962 (20. November 2017)

*AW: Jamaika/Schwampel-Sondierung: GRÜNE wollen Umwelt- und Landwirtschaftsministerium*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> interessant, wie viele "Angler" sich grüne Minister zu wünschen scheinen ;-))))



ohh .. wer ist das denn?
Habe bisher das gar nicht im Thread bemerkt ...


----------



## Fruehling (20. November 2017)

*AW: Jamaika/Schwampel-Sondierung: GRÜNE wollen Umwelt- und Landwirtschaftsministerium*



Terence Drill schrieb:


> Falls Neuwahlen kommen wirst du es sehen.:m
> Kannst ja so lange glauben was in der (linksgerichteten süddt.)Zeitung steht.



Was für ein Stuß, denn gerade die Linken fordern Neuwahlen.


----------



## Professor Tinca (20. November 2017)

*AW: Jamaika/Schwampel-Sondierung: GRÜNE wollen Umwelt- und Landwirtschaftsministerium*



Fruehling schrieb:


> Was für ein Stuß, denn gerade die Linken fordern Neuwahlen.



Ist doch gut so.:m

Ansonsten hilft dir wiki auf die Sprünge:
https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Süddeutsche_Zeitung#Politische_Ausrichtung


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (20. November 2017)

*AW: Jamaika/Schwampel-Sondierung: GRÜNE wollen Umwelt- und Landwirtschaftsministerium*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> interessant, wie viele "Angler" sich grüne Minister zu wünschen scheinen ;-))))



Mir reichen die Erfahrungen mit der roten Hendricks! Ideolgische, wissenschaftlich unbegründete Verbote- was soll also ein grüner Minister schlimmer machen?

Ich lese gerade die Entwürfe zu den Managementplänen in den AWZ, da wird einem mehr als übel. Das ist rote Umweltpolitik und da hat selbt grün Probleme mitzuhalten!


----------



## Kaulbarschspezi (20. November 2017)

*AW: Jamaika/Schwampel-Sondierung: GRÜNE wollen Umwelt- und Landwirtschaftsministerium*



Toni_1962 schrieb:


> Aber rein sprachwissenschaftliche, also unpolitisch gesehen, ist es schon interessant welch Synonyme es gibt wie
> "Rückrat" für politische Verantwortungslosigkeit, schamloser Lobbyismus, Selbstinszinierung, Überschätzung



Herr Tinca will halt nicht mehr am Tropf der reichen Steuerzahler aus dem Westen hängen, die ihrerseits ihre Gelder dann besser in privatisierte Gewässer im Osten anlegen können.


----------



## Lajos1 (20. November 2017)

*AW: Jamaika/Schwampel-Sondierung: GRÜNE wollen Umwelt- und Landwirtschaftsministerium*



Toni_1962 schrieb:


> Zur FDP möchte ich mich nicht äußern, da ja Politisieren im AB mit Recht nicht erwünscht ist, soweit es nicht Angeln betrifft.
> 
> Aber rein sprachwissenschaftliche, also unpolitisch gesehen, ist es schon interessant welch Synonyme es gibt wie
> "Rückrat" für politische Verantwortungslosigkeit, schamloser Lobbyismus, Selbstinszinierung, Überschätzung



Hallo,

ich hab schon betont, dass ich kein FDPler bin. Aber trotzdem hat der Lindner am meisten Profil gezeigt. Erinnert sich noch jemand an die "Berliner Runde" im Fernsehen am Wahlabend; da machte der Lindner aber mit Abstand die beste Figur.
Das mit der "politischen Veratwortungslosigkeit" etc. trifft mehr oder weniger auf alle Parteien zu.
Jetzt bin ich aber raus hier, sonst bekomme ich Probleme mit Thomas.

Gruß

Lajos


----------



## Professor Tinca (20. November 2017)

*AW: Jamaika/Schwampel-Sondierung: GRÜNE wollen Umwelt- und Landwirtschaftsministerium*



Kaulbarschspezi schrieb:


> Herr Tinca will halt nicht mehr am Tropf der reichen Steuerzahler aus dem Westen hängen, die ihrerseits ihre Gelder dann besser in privatisierte Gewässer im Osten anlegen können.



|muahah:|muahah:|muahah:|muahah:|peinlich


----------



## Fruehling (20. November 2017)

*AW: Jamaika/Schwampel-Sondierung: GRÜNE wollen Umwelt- und Landwirtschaftsministerium*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> interessant, wie viele "Angler" sich grüne Minister zu wünschen scheinen ;-))))



Nanana, zwischen sich über den nun wieder offensichtlichen Geisteszustand der FDP zu amüsieren und sich die Grünen zu wünschen, liegen noch ein paar Schluck Wasser.


----------



## degl (20. November 2017)

*AW: Jamaika/Schwampel-Sondierung: GRÜNE wollen Umwelt- und Landwirtschaftsministerium*

Egal wie es weitergeht..........erstmal schauen sie aus ihrem "atmenden Rahmen" und werden wohl alle tiiiiieeeeef Luft holen....

Die "Kakophonie" der letzten Wochen war ja besser als der "Quatsch-Comedy-Club"..........|bla:|bla:|bla:|bla:|bla:|bla:|bla:|bla:|bla:

gruß degl


----------



## Fruehling (20. November 2017)

*AW: Jamaika/Schwampel-Sondierung: GRÜNE wollen Umwelt- und Landwirtschaftsministerium*



bastido schrieb:


> ...Hier irgendwelche Zeitungskommentatoren als Maßstab für absolute Wahrheit anzuführen, scheint mir auch sehr gewagt....



Geht's auch ne Nummer kleiner, da Du von absoluter Wahrheit schreibst?

Wo bekommt die FDP aktuell denn nicht den Arsch gehauen? :q


----------



## Fruehling (20. November 2017)

*AW: Jamaika/Schwampel-Sondierung: GRÜNE wollen Umwelt- und Landwirtschaftsministerium*



bastido schrieb:


> ...Das Thema ist auch eher, hätten andere als die Grünen Angeln auf dem Schirm, wäre dies das erste was die Ökos abräumen würden um an Dienstwagen zu kommen. Die haben ja ganz andere Sachen fallen lassen.



Alles nix Neues und auch nach der gefühlt dreitausendsten Wiederholung nicht wahrer.


----------



## Toni_1962 (20. November 2017)

*AW: Jamaika/Schwampel-Sondierung: GRÜNE wollen Umwelt- und Landwirtschaftsministerium*

Schade doch, dass nun die Forderung nach Energiewende neben Windkraft auch durch dezentrale flächendeckende und AUFLAGENFREIE Wasserkraftwerke, die wirtschaftlicher und einnahmevermehrend arbeiten, vom Tisch sind. Schade!
Wasserkraft, gerade durcch ältre kleine privatbetriebene Wasserkraftanlagen sind besonders fischfreundlich, wie sich ja bewährt.
Den Fischen geht es ja dadurch sehr gut, denn
gerade kleinere Wasserkraftanlagen sind traditionell Teil von Gewässern,  sie haben ihren angestammten Platz im Ökosystem. Entsprechend groß sind  auch die Erfahrungen zum Fischverhalten im Zusammenhang mit vielen  Anlagentypen und Einbausituationen. Deshalb muss kein wesentlicher zusätzlicher Bedarf für Forschungsförderung in diesem  Zusammenhang gesehen werden.
Jetzt ist die Chance dafür vergeben worden.
ODER?


----------



## willmalwassagen (20. November 2017)

*AW: Jamaika/Schwampel-Sondierung: GRÜNE wollen Umwelt- und Landwirtschaftsministerium*

Eine Neuwahl wird leider keine großen Veränderungen bringen, ausser dass die AFD zulegt. Das ist schimmer wie Jamaika.


----------



## Fruehling (20. November 2017)

*AW: Jamaika/Schwampel-Sondierung: GRÜNE wollen Umwelt- und Landwirtschaftsministerium*



willmalwassagen schrieb:


> Eine Neuwahl wird leider keine großen Veränderungen bringen, ausser dass die AFD zulegt. Das ist schimmer wie Jamaika.



Mein Reden seit '73!


----------



## Professor Tinca (20. November 2017)

*AW: Jamaika/Schwampel-Sondierung: GRÜNE wollen Umwelt- und Landwirtschaftsministerium*



willmalwassagen schrieb:


> Eine Neuwahl wird leider keine großen Veränderungen bringen, ausser dass die AFD zulegt. Das ist schimmer wie Jamaika.



Besser! 

Ist doch klar.
Wenn die ehemals konservativen nach linksgrün rutschen bzw. damit anbändeln , wird der konservative Platz frei.


----------



## Naturliebhaber (20. November 2017)

*AW: Jamaika/Schwampel-Sondierung: GRÜNE wollen Umwelt- und Landwirtschaftsministerium*



willmalwassagen schrieb:


> Eine Neuwahl wird leider keine großen Veränderungen bringen, ausser dass die AFD zulegt. Das ist schimmer wie Jamaika.



Eine Partei, die knallhart national-konservative Werte vertritt, ist mir als Angler und Angestellter lieber als eine Verbotspartei, die Menschen aus der Nutzung der Natur aussperrt und völlig weltfremde Industriepolitik vertritt (von Gentechnik über Landwirtschaft bis hin zur Energiepolitik).

Die AfD und die CSU liegen inhaltlich gar nicht weit auseinander und in Bayern lebt und angelt es sich hervorragend (trotz der bekannten Defizite im Fischereigesetz). Grüne möchte ich hier bitte nicht am Steuer der Politik sehen.


----------



## hans albers (20. November 2017)

*AW: Jamaika/Schwampel-Sondierung: GRÜNE wollen Umwelt- und Landwirtschaftsministerium*

.. nee, danke....


----------



## Fruehling (20. November 2017)

*AW: Jamaika/Schwampel-Sondierung: GRÜNE wollen Umwelt- und Landwirtschaftsministerium*



bastido schrieb:


> Welcher Teil der Aussage entspricht denn nicht der Wahrheit, dass kein anderer Angeln auf dem Schirm hat oder die Grünen mit dem Abräumen von Positionen schnell dabei waren?|kopfkrat



Die Aussage entspricht zu 100% der Wahrheit! Aber dadurch, daß sie gefühlte 3000 Mal wiederholt wird, werden daraus keine 120 oder 150% - so war's gemeint...


----------



## Professor Tinca (20. November 2017)

*AW: Jamaika/Schwampel-Sondierung: GRÜNE wollen Umwelt- und Landwirtschaftsministerium*

Gilt immer noch:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ukk67a2CG0E


----------



## Toni_1962 (20. November 2017)

*AW: Jamaika/Schwampel-Sondierung: GRÜNE wollen Umwelt- und Landwirtschaftsministerium*

CDU/CSU + Grüne + AFD

Wasserkraftwerke werden ausgebaut mit deutschem Stahl; damit wird auch effektiv, wenn gut geplant, die Einwanderung des Aales verhindert, der in unsere schönen deutschen Gewässer zum Laichfressen und Schmarotzen übers Meer eindringt. Grenzen für den dunklen Raubaal!


----------



## Fruehling (20. November 2017)

*AW: Jamaika/Schwampel-Sondierung: GRÜNE wollen Umwelt- und Landwirtschaftsministerium*



Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Eine Partei, die knallhart national-konservative Werte vertritt, ist mir als Angler und Angestellter lieber als eine Verbotspartei, die Menschen aus der Nutzung der Natur aussperrt und völlig weltfremde Industriepolitik vertritt (von Gentechnik über Landwirtschaft bis hin zur Energiepolitik)....



Bliebe abzuwarten, wie weit man als Angler mit einer Partei käme, die den menschgemachten Klimawandel leugnet!

Man müßte also auch in diesem Fall den ganzen Kuchen und eben nicht nur die Rosinen essen.


----------



## Fruehling (20. November 2017)

*AW: Jamaika/Schwampel-Sondierung: GRÜNE wollen Umwelt- und Landwirtschaftsministerium*



toni_1962 schrieb:


> cdu/csu + grüne + afd
> 
> wasserkraftwerke werden ausgebaut mit deutschem stahl; damit wird auch effektiv, wenn gut geplant, die einwanderung des aales verhindert, der in unsere schönen deutschen gewässer zum laichfressen und schmarotzen übers meer eindringt. Grenzen für den dunklen raubaal!



*loool*


----------



## Jose (20. November 2017)

*AW: Jamaika/Schwampel-Sondierung: GRÜNE wollen Umwelt- und Landwirtschaftsministerium*



willmalwassagen schrieb:


> Eine Neuwahl wird leider keine großen Veränderungen bringen, ausser dass die AFD zulegt. Das ist schimmer wie Jamaika.




mir scheint, dass einige denken, AFD stünde for Angler Für Deutschland


----------



## hans albers (20. November 2017)

*AW: Jamaika/Schwampel-Sondierung: GRÜNE wollen Umwelt- und Landwirtschaftsministerium*

.....:q


----------



## Fruehling (20. November 2017)

*AW: Jamaika/Schwampel-Sondierung: GRÜNE wollen Umwelt- und Landwirtschaftsministerium*

@Jose
:vik:


@Terence
Strauß hätte besser vor AKWs und Starfightern gewarnt!


----------



## Naturliebhaber (20. November 2017)

*AW: Jamaika/Schwampel-Sondierung: GRÜNE wollen Umwelt- und Landwirtschaftsministerium*



Fruehling schrieb:


> Bliebe abzuwarten, wie weit man als Angler mit einer Partei käme, die den menschgemachten Klimawandel leugnet!
> 
> Man müßte also auch in diesem Fall den ganzen Kuchen und eben nicht nur die Rosinen essen.



Es gibt einen menschengemachten Anteil am Klimawandel. Wie groß der Anteil ist, kann nur geschätzt werden. Da mögen am Ende tatsächlich 30-40% rauskommen. Viel wichtiger ist aber doch die Frage, ob es realistisch machbar ist, den menschengemachten CO2-Ausstoß in absehbarer Zeit zu verringern. Und das sehe ich nicht, wenn es immer mehr Menschen auf der Erde gibt und diese immer besser (sprich dem westlichen Lebensstil entsprechend) leben wollen.

Wenn man im kleinen Kreis mit Managern aus der Wirtschaft spricht, erhält man zu diesen Thesen übrigens viel Zustimmung.


----------



## Thomas9904 (20. November 2017)

*AW: Jamaika/Schwampel-Sondierung: GRÜNE wollen Umwelt- und Landwirtschaftsministerium*

Der nächste, der hier weiter allgemeinpolitisch wird, kassiert ne Verwarnung.


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (20. November 2017)

*AW: Jamaika/Schwampel-Sondierung: GRÜNE wollen Umwelt- und Landwirtschaftsministerium*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> interessant, wie viele "Angler" sich grüne Minister zu wünschen scheinen ;-))))


Was wir uns Angelpolitisch wünschen, wirste mit 99 % der deutschen Politiker nicht bekommen

Da wird zwar gern Bauchpinselnd darüber geblubbert, wie wertvoll und wichtig Angler doch sind, aber wie weit hat uns diese Substanzlose Phrasendrescherei eigentlich hinterher gebracht? 

Genau, meistens mind. einen Schritt zurück.

Btw.. ist Putin eigentlich noch für einen Nebenjob zu haben? [emoji23]

Sieh es so..das für viele Grün nicht das absolute Horrorszenario bedeutet, sagt eigentlich nur aus, dass die anderen mittlerweile noch mehr miese Ideen aus dem Hut zaubern.

Traurig aber wahr, bei Grün haste einen gewissen Funken Beständigkeit(an evtl Mist verzapfen)

Bei den anderen biste nie sicher,ob da gerade "nur" Angelpolitischer Schnupfen oder Ebola ausgebrütet wird..gesund ticken die in D bei dem Thema nämlich nahezu alle nicht so richtig. 

Denen fehlt jeglicher Realitätsbezug zum Angeln, zur Natur an sich.

Da war ja Helmut Kohl November 1996 beim damaligen Handleinenfischen mit Indonesiens Präsident Suharto zu 1000% fachlich weiter als der heutige  Polittechnokratenzirkus  [emoji23]

Ich hätte bis vor ein paar Jahren auch nicht gedacht, das Grün im Faktenbefreiten Ideolgiepredigen jemals noch überholt werden könnte ..Pustekuchen, die Sozen z.b. haben das echt geschafft.

Die sind mittlerweile ja oft noch  bescheuerter und ideologisch verbissener als das grüne Original..

Rote Schutzzielpolitik auf Argumentechnischen Sonderschulniveau, chapeau, das musste als Grüner so erstmal hinbekommen ohne vom Mob gleich gesteinigt zu werden. 

FDP im Norden.. liest ja anscheinend nicht einmal worüber sie abstimmt..abstimmen first, nachlesen second [emoji23]

Ginge es nach mir, würden die Parteien(egal ob derzeit als Land oder Bundwurtschler) allesamt den Angel-und Schutzpolitischen Zitronenpreis für überwiegend miese Leistungen erhalten.

Die verarxxxen uns nach Strich und Faden


----------



## angler1996 (20. November 2017)

*AW: Jamaika/Schwampel-Sondierung: GRÜNE wollen Umwelt- und Landwirtschaftsministerium*



RuhrfischerPG schrieb:


> Was wir uns Angelpolitisch wünschen, wirste mit 99 % der deutschen Politiker nicht bekommen
> 
> Da wird zwar gern Bauchpinselnd darüber geblubbert, wie wertvoll und wichtig Angler doch sind, aber wie weit hat uns diese Substanzlose Phrasendrescherei eigentlich hinterher gebracht?
> 
> ...


 
 Hallo , das ist doch mal ne Idee:q
 Thomas, wie wäre es für besonders "herausragende Fehlleistungen" einen "sauren Hering" an Betreffende zu verleihen?:vik:

 Gruß A.


----------



## Thomas9904 (20. November 2017)

*AW: Jamaika/Schwampel-Sondierung: GRÜNE wollen Umwelt- und Landwirtschaftsministerium*

besser Backpfeifen.................


----------



## boardsurfer (20. November 2017)

*AW: Jamaika/Schwampel-Sondierung: GRÜNE wollen Umwelt- und Landwirtschaftsministerium*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> interessant, wie viele "Angler" sich grüne Minister zu wünschen scheinen ;-))))


Angeln ist nunmal nicht alles im Leben, das ist zumindest meine Meinung. Und ich bin kein Grünenwähler.


----------



## Thomas9904 (20. November 2017)

*AW: Jamaika/Schwampel-Sondierung: GRÜNE wollen Umwelt- und Landwirtschaftsministerium*

hier gehts aber eben NUR um Angelpolitik. 

Auch Du hast die Regeln bei Registrierung anerkannt - halt Dich also dran.


----------



## Ørret (20. November 2017)

*AW: Jamaika/Schwampel-Sondierung: GRÜNE wollen Umwelt- und Landwirtschaftsministerium*

Ob die Grünen den Umweltminister gestellt hätten oder Hendricks nun evtl. im Amt bleibt wäre im Ergebnis doch eigentlich gleich....die Barbara ist doch ne verkappte Grüne, nur weiß sie es vielleicht selbst nicht was sie  ist:q


----------



## 50er-Jäger (27. November 2017)

*AW: Jamaika/Schwampel-Sondierung: GRÜNE wollen Umwelt- und Landwirtschaftsministerium*



Ørret schrieb:


> Ob die Grünen den Umweltminister gestellt hätten oder Hendricks nun evtl. im Amt bleibt wäre im Ergebnis doch eigentlich gleich....die Barbara ist doch ne verkappte Grüne, nur weiß sie es vielleicht selbst nicht was sie  ist:q



Unsere einzige Hoffnung kann sein, dass nun bei einer GroKo die Klage von Anglerdemo erfolg hat und die Trulla der SPD dann einen Riegel vorgeschoben bekommt solchen Unsinn entscheiden zu können.


----------



## Brillendorsch (27. November 2017)

*AW: Jamaika/Schwampel-Sondierung: GRÜNE wollen Umwelt- und Landwirtschaftsministerium*



50er-Jäger schrieb:


> Unsere einzige Hoffnung kann sein, dass nun bei einer GroKo die Klage von Anglerdemo erfolg hat und die Trulla der SPD dann einen Riegel vorgeschoben bekommt solchen Unsinn entscheiden zu können.



das ist eh unsere einzige Hoffnung, egal wie die künftige Regierung aussieht.


----------

